# Axio Labs bust update



## Arnold (Dec 12, 2010)

*Axio Labs bust update*
by Anthony Roberts

Axio labs is not out of business – they’re just busted. They’ve been busted before, and they haven’t closed up shop, so I’m not sure why people are freaking out about this recent bust. I guess the websites being down is kind of a big deal, because we haven’t seen that before when Axio is busted, but we’re talking about a company who has had millions of dollars in product seized in Canada, had the owner arrested in Ireland,  etc…and not gone out of business.

Remember, we don’t know the full details yet, all we know is that some people from Axio were busted in Cyprus. Were these guys high-up in the company, was it the owner, were they just remailers? We really don’t know. What I will stress is that there have been numerous busts in the upper echelon of Axio/GenXXL in the past, and the company has kept chugging along.

At the moment details are still filtering in, and it’s difficult to get a handle on what information is accurate and what information is just speculation. From the clues in the original Cyprus report, we know the alleged ages of the people arrested. None of them match the age of Axio Labs owner, Brian Wainstein. So it may be (or not) that the owner of the company is still free, while his employees have been busted – I’ve gotten an unconfirmed report that this happened on the other (Turkish) side of Cyprus recently, as well as in Sweden.

We’ve seen this before, when Glenn England was busted in Canada…but we’ve also seen the opposite, when Wainstein served time in Ireland. Neither of these incidents caused GenXXL/Axio to go out of business.

However, Brian Wainstein has used several aliases throughout the years, and has invested a considerable sum of money into procuring fake identification – we know this not only because his original alias was “Barry Benjamin” but also because Dr.S from SteroidsLive.com was friends with a guy whose job it was to get fake ID for Wainstein.

Remember, even though GenXXL/Axio was busted, this doesn’t mean they’re out of business. Wainstein was busted on Sept 16th, 2003, he didn’t serve any time until July 30th of  2007, and he continued to operate GenXXL throughout that entire time. And remember even though he was sentenced to 2 years, he only served 4 months, while his remailer Glenn England was sentenced to 30 months and served no time at all (both continue to deal steroids).

So just because we saw a bust that involved GenXXL/Axio, doesn’t mean they’re out of business, and even if the owner was arrested, it hasn’t mattered in the past.

Remember, although this bust involves Axio, I’m not saying that the  company is finished, that their websites won’t come back online, or whatever…I’m just saying that some people who worked for the company were busted. Whether or not it’s a big deal remains to be seen, but certainly Axio has gone through similar problems, and come out alright.

And interestingly enough, we’re seeing a very nice 40% off sale from Axio right now. I seem to remember another company, by the name of AP, who had a similar sale going on, back in the Operation Raw Deal days. The prices were really good, but instead of getting steroids in the mail, all of the customers got a letter from the FDA, while the United States government earned a cool $100,000. Since Axio is a $1m-2m/month operation, the temptation to bring in that kind of cash would be irresistable for the Feds (*and me, and you).

So once again, I’m not saying Axio is out of business, I’m just telling you that they got busted. And I honestly wouldn’t be too worried about it, if you’re a customer of theirs; Axio has claimed that they have filled 220,000 orders, and that they have tens of thousands of customers, and I believe them. There simply isn’t the manpower within the FDA-OCI (which is very small), nor the DEA, to track down each and every customer who got a couple of bottles of Tren or whatever. It’s just not possible.

Busted? Yes.
Out of business? Probably not.
Should you be worried? No.

source


----------



## TwisT (Dec 12, 2010)

What it comes down to is who was caught, and what their role in the company was. As for the rest of us, we are in the dark. All we can do is wait and watch.

-T


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

Nobody here can get busted since we all have prescriptions


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 12, 2010)

Damn....I really wanted to try some of their crazy blends...


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Dec 12, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Nobody here can get busted since we all have prescriptions


 

scripts are awesome when you can find a writer!


----------



## basskiller (Dec 12, 2010)

Come on.. your telling me none of you couldn't see this happening.. 
 Buying up a bunch of boards.. Get way to much publicity.. It's like putting a mile wide bullseye on their back.  This isn't the first time they've been in trouble with the law.. 
When you stick this shit in the face of the FEDS like as to poke the lion in it's cage.. Don't be surprised when your get snagged!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 12, 2010)

basskiller said:


> Come on.. your telling me none of you couldn't see this happening..
> Buying up a bunch of boards.. Get way to much publicity.. It's like putting a mile wide bullseye on their back. This isn't the first time they've been in trouble with the law..
> When you stick this shit in the face of the FEDS like as to poke the lion in it's cage.. Don't be surprised when your get snagged!!


 
Yes, World-Pharma is next


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok.. Let's discuss a few things since this TOPIC keeps springing up ...

AXIO LABS distributes to MORE THAN JUST GENXXL !! so it was an AXIO lab that got taken down.. GenXXL does not own Axio. This has happened before and they always rebound. Now, so what, a lab got busted.. so what !! Do you really think someone that handles as much volume as them only have ONE lab.. HA.. there are probably 100 of them scattered throughout the globe. This is a set back.. Like when a QB gets a sprained ankle ..

AXIO will be back, GenX will be back, and all that Yummy goodness will be back. See I am an OPTIMIST. Not a Pessimist. I believe that in order to succeed in a business like this YOU HAVE to do what they did.. It's called taking risks.. HELL Look at what ENRON did.. sold FUTURE ENERGY to make money !! I mean COME ON !! But they made a shit ton of money didn't they.. they got caught, and sentenced to some jail time.. and MOST of them will be free again before they die. And I am sure they hid a nice little nestegg for when they do get released. But EVERY SINGLE SOURCE OUT THERE ASSUMES THE SAME RISK.. So what.. they got a little greedy.. and got caught with their pants down. The point is.. THEIR STUFF WAS REAL. Their stuff was MORE Than decently priced.. They were releasing high mg/ml blends that were revolutionizing the AAS market.. (and honestly it could have been a rat from competition that saw that they were monopolizing the market and went cheese up so they could still cash in on some of that green out there).. Their Customer Service was the BEST OUT THERE. Their Reps were quick to respond, and top notch bros.. if you ever had one single problem THEY FIXED IT !! How many other sources out there do you know that do that?? Not many.. yes there are some.. but not many at all..

We are not talking about a rinky dink little operation here. They didn't take down HEADQUARTERS for chrissakes.. they took out an outpost !! Don't you think that if a major player like Axio went down it would make WORLD NEWS.. I mean we are talking they probably have enough raws to fill a friggen WAREHOUSE. It would be just as much of a WORLD NEWS EVENT as if the Columbian Cartel was taken down.. but NO.. What did they get.. a little spot in a CYPRUS NEWSPAPER !! That is IT !! Did anyone see this on CNN?? Or CBS Evening News ?? NO.. Why?? Because it's not a big deal.

This was a scratch.. a tiny little scratch. They'll put a band aid on it.. stop the bleeding and be back on the field in no time flat.

*THIS IS ALL JUST MY OPINION AND SHOULD BE REGARDED AS SUCH, EVERYONE ELSE IS ALLOWED TO SPEAK THEIR MIND ON THIS ISSUE.. SO I THOUGHT HEY.. I should TOO !! 

If this was wrong for me to do.. let me know and I will edit my post, but i figured we should all be able to express how we feel about the issue at hand.

Much Respect to the Mods and Members of this Board !! I am glad to be a part of this community.. truly I am.

-TD
*


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

I personally think there's a lot of truth in what you said but I think you said way too much in light of the current circumstances. Maybe you should edit some things to not contain too much info or details. I understand it's just hearsay but probably not a good idea to discuss how big an operation is or how long they've been providing services, etc. You get the point. Just my $.02.


----------



## Saney (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm gonna start ordering from World-Pharma because they never get busted!!

Plus they have the only gear that is FDA approved..


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I personally think there's a lot of truth in what you said but I think you said way too much in light of the current circumstances. Maybe you should edit some things to not contain too much info or details. I understand it's just hearsay but probably not a good idea to discuss how big an operation is or how long they've been providing services, etc. You get the point. Just my $.02.



LOL.. Well I can't edit it now bro because you quoted it.. and I have NO CLUE on the internal operation but the FEDS aren't stupid .. they know all about everything.. true story.. in retrospect, what they call a "WAR ON DRUGS" is all really just political so as the next person to take office can boast on what they are going to do if they were elected on "THE WAR ON DRUGS".. if they really wanted every illegal drug gone from the face of the earth they could EASILY do it.. but.. it keeps the economy going.. not to mention statistically speaking 1 out of every 3 20 dollar bills that are in circulation has been somehow tied to a drug deal in some way or another.. and to think that governments arent in on it is just ludicrous !!

At any given time, they know how much of what is going where and who's making it and when it will be arriving.. and they look the other way to let it into the country only to track it through and through so they can GET THE BUST that airs on the NEWS that makes them Heroes !! lol.. not really rocket science if you ask me.

You trying to tell me that a trained covert Black Ops team couldn't locate and snuff out every single major drug person on the planet at the snap of a finger?? Hahaha.. yah ok.. they have satellites that can peer down from outerspace and read the obit section of the newspaper along with you as you sit on your deck sipping your morning coffee...

The whole god damned world is one giant conspiracy IMO..


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 12, 2010)

^^true, but now he will not be able to edit since you quoted his post even if he does edit the original post...just sayin...

edit: beat me to it


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

I hear ya bro and I am agreeing. But I think this is a touchy subject and there's no need to bring attention to this board or it's members by openly discussing how we used their services or saying they have 100 labs or 200k customers, or monopolized the industry, etc. I'm nearly certain the govt knows all about their operation and probably who buys it. But that doesn't make it a good idea to discuss on an open forum for anyone with a computer, or iPhone and Internet to read. Anyone can do a simple google search for any of the topics we discussed and it will bring them to this site. I know bc that's how I found it. And I'm sure many others did the same. Lose lips sinks ships. I'm no angel and i've been as guilty of this as the next man.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm gonna start ordering from World-Pharma because they never get busted!!
> 
> Plus they have the only gear that is FDA approved..





funk that.....they are too damn expensive


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

True. If the Gov want's to fuck you they will. They have good Intel on shaddy operations but they can't fight every battle. They decide what are the priorities and what are not



The Deuce said:


> LOL.. Well I can't edit it now bro because you quoted it.. and I have NO CLUE on the internal operation but the FEDS aren't stupid .. they know all about everything.. true story.. in retrospect, what they call a "WAR ON DRUGS" is all really just political so as the next person to take office can boast on what they are going to do if they were elected on "THE WAR ON DRUGS".. if they really wanted every illegal drug gone from the face of the earth they could EASILY do it.. but.. it keeps the economy going.. not to mention statistically speaking 1 out of every 3 20 dollar bills that are in circulation has been somehow tied to a drug deal in some way or another.. and to think that governments arent in on it is just ludicrous !!
> 
> At any given time, they know how much of what is going where and who's making it and when it will be arriving.. and they look the other way to let it into the country only to track it through and through so they can GET THE BUST that airs on the NEWS that makes them Heroes !! lol.. not really rocket science if you ask me.
> 
> ...


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 12, 2010)

big brother wants a piece of the action on every level


----------



## superted (Dec 12, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> funk that.....they are too damn expensive



Buy its FDA approved ur G2G


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

My Bad, lol, I won't post anything like that ever again.. but umm.. when you could go to their website it states how many customers, years in service, yada yada yada.. common knowledge, i was just repeating things that were already announced BY THEM.

Regardless.. IT IS WHAT IT IS !! They'll be back !!


----------



## speed3 (Dec 12, 2010)

If I was a company trying to protect my customers I'd say the smartest thing to do would be take down the servers and redo everthing. Any you guys ever think about that?  Maybe it's for ur safety!!  Pull it all offline, backup info, and distribute when it cools down....  Or let's just ship full blast while things are hot and people are getting busted...


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 12, 2010)

wish XXL forums were up >.<


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2010)

Bass, anyone who has been around (like yourself) knows that publicity is a no no. Remember DL back on the AnabolicParadise days? Similar situation, he got into some heat, and changed businesses... it happens.

Its a given, GenXXL has been in the waters before twice that I can recall and I'm sure I don't know all of the incidents by far.


----------



## superted (Dec 12, 2010)

speed3 said:


> If I was a company trying to protect my customers I'd say the smartest thing to do would be take down the servers and redo everthing. Any you guys ever think about that?  Maybe it's for ur safety!!  Pull it all offline, backup info, and distribute when it cools down....  Or let's just ship full blast while things are hot and people are getting busted...



That is exactly what I would do hypothetically speaking of course


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear Dark Saney, your are real funny guy.

best-regards

wp


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

speed3 said:


> If I was a company trying to protect my customers I'd say the smartest thing to do would be take down the servers and redo everthing. Any you guys ever think about that?  Maybe it's for ur safety!!  Pull it all offline, backup info, and distribute when it cools down....  Or let's just ship full blast while things are hot and people are getting busted...



*THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING THE WHOLE DAMNED TIME !! WHAT NO ONE LISTENS TO ME AROUND HERE ... LOL *


----------



## Catz00 (Dec 12, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> funk that.....they are too damn expensive




i see their prices.......and i honestly think someone must be pulling a joke


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 12, 2010)

Catz00 said:


> i see their prices.......and i honestly think someone must be pulling a joke



People actually pay those prices. The brand makes them feel secure. lol


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 12, 2010)

Catz00 said:


> i see their prices.......and i honestly think someone must be pulling a joke



I second that. You can go into walgreens and pay AWP+10 and still get it cheaper than WP during a buy one get one free special! And who cares if its human grade? You think my EQ is human grade? Horse grade bitches!@!!


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

THERE IS NO WAY IT IS HUMAN GRADE !! I AM SORRY I DON'T BELIEVE IT.. NOT SAYING IT'S BUNK.. But it is NOT FDA Approved.. it's just NOT.. he can't streamline and bullshit me.. I have been in this game for FAR TOO LONG !!

And.. just to be accurate.. YOU CAN GET 10ML'S of REAL Human Grade for 40-70bucks.. not at 17bucks an AMP !! It's insanity to pay those prices.. but to each their own.. whatever works for people to reach their goals.. I just KNOW I will never ever pay those kind of prices.. EVER !!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I'm gonna start ordering from World-Pharma because they never get busted!!
> 
> Plus they have the only gear that is FDA approved..


----------



## Grozny (Dec 13, 2010)

Up to the news in the german newspapers the head was living in germany (Bonn)

http://www.focus.de/magazin/kurzfass...id_580684.html

*International drug ring smashed - GenXXL sales anabolic steroids, growth hormones and

Saturday, 12/11/2010, 09:00
* 
Munich. With  a raid around the globe, the Federal Criminal Police Office (BKA) have  broken the public prosecutor in Bonn and foreign judicial authorities,  an international ring of drug dealers. The news magazine FOCUS confirmed the Bonn public prosecutor Robin Fa??bender the action was, but did not comment on details.

According  to FOCUS, please identify the Rhine anti-doping since May 2008 against  an organization called "GenXXL" which will have web sites anabolic  steroids, growth hormones and sexual enhancer illegally sold in all  continents. In addition to traditional GenXXL probably means to mask the use of anabolic steroids or attenuate the side effects.

The  investigators discovered alone in the 32-year-old sales manager Ibrar  GenXXL B. Bonn a database of more than 190,000 customers. The buyer had ordered preparations since May 2008 with a value of 12, 5 million U.S. dollars. The suspect, who is, according to the BKA as responsible for the shipping of doping substances, came last week in custody.


----------



## BigMick (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> THERE IS NO WAY IT IS HUMAN GRADE !! I AM SORRY I DON'T BELIEVE IT.. NOT SAYING IT'S BUNK.. But it is NOT FDA Approved.. it's just NOT.. he can't streamline and bullshit me.. I have been in this game for FAR TOO LONG !!
> 
> And.. just to be accurate.. YOU CAN GET 10ML'S of REAL Human Grade for 40-70bucks.. not at 17bucks an AMP !! It's insanity to pay those prices.. but to each their own.. whatever works for people to reach their goals.. I just KNOW I will never ever pay those kind of prices.. EVER !!


 

I agree with The Deuce 100%


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 13, 2010)

Shit.....that's a bit scary


----------



## Grozny (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> THERE IS NO WAY IT IS HUMAN GRADE !! I AM SORRY I DON'T BELIEVE IT.. NOT SAYING IT'S BUNK.. But it is NOT FDA Approved.. it's just NOT.. he can't streamline and bullshit me.. I have been in this game for FAR TOO LONG !!
> 
> And.. just to be accurate.. YOU CAN GET 10ML'S of REAL Human Grade for 40-70bucks.. not at 17bucks an AMP !! It's insanity to pay those prices.. but to each their own.. whatever works for people to reach their goals.. I just KNOW I will never ever pay those kind of prices.. EVER !!



I don't like Asia Pharma greedy pushers either but all i can say is that The Deuce is no fool either the organization of Asia Pharma.  Things are well in place at their end, people who beg for their  registration numbers and paper scans of their license are either DEA  guys or some egomaniacs from East.

Everybody knows that anabolic steroids are no longer tolerated like in  the past, now if the DEA want to f*** some producers or seller they  will. Asia Pharma  is just trying to be safe rather than hide some things. Making a nice  lab that can get a national GMP where is located is not as extremely  hard, it just depends on few contacts and enough money to invest in the  right equipment.

A simple example. Balkan Pharmaceuticals. Based in Chisinau, normal pharma factory, complies with national GMP rules, had national inspections, is OK. *

Remember,  many national GMP do not demand the raw material to have a GMP as well,  even if many of the API sources now have a GMP also *.

Asia Pharma  is performing the same type of organization. Its possible and i believe  it is good for any patient in need of this kind of products.

Yeah, dropping shit on anyone trying to improve the market is nice, but  then don't cry when you got fake or some garage made UGL


----------



## speed3 (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING THE WHOLE DAMNED TIME !! WHAT NO ONE LISTENS TO ME AROUND HERE ... LOL *



It was the blue font brother


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

_Posted by Anthony Roberts on December 13, 2010 _





*Proof that Axio and GenXXL were busted *


The following is taken from the German magazine ???Focus??? and has been translated by Google Translator. Although this bust happened in Cyprus, it was orchestrated by German law enforcement officials.

Axio Labs, for anyone who doesn???t know, is owned by Brian Wainstein, the same man who owns GenXXL. GenXXL started out as a distributor of various other steroid brands, primarily British Dragon, until the retirement of that company, when GenXXL started selling their own house-brand of steroids under the name Axio Labs.

As you can see, I was correct when I said that Axio/GenXXL were busted. As you can also see, the bust was very large, both in terms of dollars, and in terms of the fact that Axio???s computers are now in the hands of law enforcement. Axio???s database contained more than 190,000 customers, going back to at least May of 2008.I don???t know if this is the end of Axio or GenXXL as we know it, but as you can see, 100% of the forum reps who have been saying there???s nothing wrong, and that they weren???t busted, have been proven incorrect.

This is not a server error. This is not a hardware error. This was Axio and GenXXL getting busted because of their own stupidity, for the third time.







FOCUS 50/2010 

*International doping ring smashed ??? GenXXL sales anabolic steroids, growth hormones*

Saturday, 12/11/2010, 09:00 


Munich. With a raid around the globe, the Federal Criminal Police Office (BKA) have broken the public prosecutor in Bonn and foreign judicial authorities, an international ring of drug dealers. The news magazine FOCUS confirmed the Bonn public prosecutor Robin Fa??bender the action was, but did not comment on details.
According to FOCUS, please identify the Rhine anti-doping since May 2008 against an organization called ???GenXXL??? which will have web sites anabolic steroids, growth hormones and sexual enhancer illegally sold in all continents. In addition to traditional GenXXL probably means to mask the use of anabolic steroids or attenuate the side effects.

The investigators discovered alone in the 32-year-old sales manager Ibrar GenXXL B. Bonn a database of more than 190,000 customers. The buyer had ordered preparations since May 2008 with a value of 12, 5 million U.S. dollars. The suspect, who is, according to the BKA as responsible for the shipping of doping substances, came last week in custody.​*Boo* 
Proof that Axio and GenXXL were busted | Anthony Roberts


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Grozny said:


> I don't like Asia Pharma greedy pushers either but all i can say is that The Deuce is no fool either the organization of Asia Pharma. Things are well in place at their end, people who beg for their registration numbers and paper scans of their license are either DEA guys or some egomaniacs from East.
> 
> Everybody knows that anabolic steroids are no longer tolerated like in the past, now if the DEA want to f*** some producers or seller they will. Asia Pharma is just trying to be safe rather than hide some things. Making a nice lab that can get a national GMP where is located is not as extremely hard, it just depends on few contacts and enough money to invest in the right equipment.
> 
> ...


 
good post. 


One day soon, when DRSE obtains World-Wide Domination, I will run a cycle of World Pharma, FDA-Approved Gears


----------



## BIGTRAVIS (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that a good gear site i have been with gen forever but need to get some stuff soon if you have order and got good stuff would you please let me know


----------



## BIGTRAVIS (Dec 13, 2010)

IS World-Pharma A LEGIT SITE OR SCAM


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

BIGTRAVIS said:


> IS World-Pharma A LEGIT SITE OR SCAM


 Please do not ask for sources.

Thanks!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update Heavy!!!


/V


----------



## BIGTRAVIS (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry bud i just didnt want to waste my money how do you want me to go about it this is my first day on your page and i didnt mean to ask for a sorce on the main page


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 13, 2010)

BIGTRAVIS said:


> Sorry bud i just didnt want to waste my money how do you want me to go about it this is my first day on your page and i didnt mean to ask for a sorce on the main page



You use your best judgment and figure out what you want to spend.  You poke around reading several dozens and if not hundreds of threads to find one that works for you.  All of our sponsors here are GTG....if something is not right, they get dropped.  GenXXL for example.  Busted and dropped.



/V


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks Heavy!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

For now, it seems it's only a bust outside of the US. Should people who purchased gear from them be worried?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

The large remailers need to lay low and clean house/hard drives.

Small orders are less of a concern.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

What would a large order be?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> What would a large order be?


 More than personal use.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

Would 9 vials of 10mL and 500 tabs be considered more then personal use?


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 13, 2010)

if you're worried then take action......there's nothing anyone can tell you that will change your amount of fear or comfort either way


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

I never said I ordered. I was just curious if someone did purchase that amount of stuff, if that could be considered more then personal use.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Would 9 vials of 10mL and 500 tabs be considered more then personal use?


 
That may be more than personal use. Read FDA policy:

FDA STATEMENT REGARDING THE IMPORTATION OF FOREIGN DRUGS FOR PERSONAL USE
In general, the FDA permits its field offices to use discretion in allowing entry of small, "personal use" quantities (*generally not more than a three-month supply*) of foreign drugs not approved in the United States. This applies in cases in which satisfactory treatment for the condition is not available in this country, the drugs pose no unreasonable safety risk, and their use is not promoted in the United States.
The most accurate statement of the law pertaining to the Importation of Foreign Drugs for Personal Use and the FDA policy regarding field agent discretionary enforcement (or non-enforcement), entitled "Information on Importation of Drugs Prepared by the Division of Import Operations and Policy, FDA", was drafted by a representative of the FDA in 1998 and is reproduced here in its entirety. This statement still represents the FDA's position on this issue, and most questions regarding the Importation Policy for Personal Use are answered by reading and studying this statement. 

*Read this as well:*

*FDA Policy Statement*

"The United States Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act (Act) (21 U.S.C. section 331) prohibits the interstate shipment (which includes importation) of unapproved new drugs. Thus, the importation of drugs that lack FDA approval, whether for personal use or otherwise, violates the Act. Unapproved new drugs are any drugs, including foreign-made versions of U.S. approved drugs, that have not been manufactured in accordance with and pursuant to an FDA approval. Under the Act, FDA may refuse admission to any drug that "appears" to be unapproved, placing the burden on the importer to prove that the drug sought to be imported is in fact approved by FDA. Absent evidence that the specific drugs sought to be imported from a foreign country have been manufactured pursuant to an approved new drug application, in the manufacturing facility permitted under the application, such drugs would appear to be unapproved new drugs subject to FDA enforcement action. 
"The use of FDA resources to provide comprehensive coverage of unapproved new drugs imported for personal use is generally not justified, however, the agency developed guidance in its Regulation Procedures Manual (RPM) entitled "Coverage of Personal Importations". This guidance sets forth the agency's enforcement priorities related to the personal importation of unapproved new drugs, with enforcement being focused on products apparently intended for the commercial market and on fraudulent products and those that pose an unreasonable health risk. The guidance recognizes that circumstances may exist where, for example, a person has begun treatment with an unapproved drug in a foreign country or suffers from a condition for which there exists no FDA approved treatment. If such circumstances can be substantiated, as the text of the guidance quoted below notes, the guidance suggests that refraining from taking action against the illegal importation , in the exercise of enforcement discretion, may be appropriate. The guidance document is not, however, a license for individuals to import unapproved (and therefore illegal) drugs for personal use into the U.S., and even if all the factors noted in the guidance are present, the drugs remain illegal and FDA may decide that such drugs should be refused entry or seized. Similarly, the factors noted in the guidance, and documentation that should be obtained from individuals importing the drugs, are not mandatory requirements. They are intended to guide FDA enforcement discretion and should not be represented as binding requirements. The statements in the RPM are intended only to provide operating guidance for FDA personnel and are not intended to create or confer any rights, privileges, or benefits on or for any private person.
READ MORE @....... http://www.findrxonline.com/disclaimer.htm


----------



## ATyler (Dec 13, 2010)

BIGTRAVIS said:


> Sorry bud i just didnt want to waste my money how do you want me to go about it this is my first day on your page and i didnt mean to ask for a sorce on the main page


 
Dude your seriously asking for a source on a thread talking about a company getting busted???


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 13, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Would 9 vials of 10mL and 500 tabs be considered more then personal use?



YES, in the eyes of some LE.  There is far too much gray area there and they can very will charge you with intent if they wanted.


/V


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

Great find. I hope no one gets busted.


----------



## juiceman8 (Dec 13, 2010)

Their not worried about your 9 vials..they want to people doing the big..making it and sending illegally..as long as your not shipping them out you should be good


----------



## 45ACP (Dec 13, 2010)

DarkHorse,

Very informative post!  Thank-you for sharing good, solid information.

We need more post of this type, not rummors or hearsay.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 13, 2010)

juiceman8 said:


> Their not worried about your 9 vials..they want to people doing the big..making it and sending illegally..as long as your not shipping them out you should be good



I never said I ordered. I was just wondering.


----------



## CanadaGear (Dec 13, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Would 9 vials of 10mL and 500 tabs be considered more then personal use?


 
I wouldn't worry about it. With a bust this big the feds are not going to go after every customer. They got what they were after, cash, gear and most importantly broke down the lab's operation.

3 years ago a well known source went down in Canada. He had thousands of customers in Canada and US. None were targeted by LE.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Like I've said before, nobody here can get busted.... we all have prescriptions(for personal use FDA ammounts)


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 13, 2010)

are we a 3/5 marine by chance "darkhorse"?


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 13, 2010)

just a heads up for some bros that might be worried. I just signed up on this board recently because it seemed to be the most informed on this matter.  anyhow, I know a guy who threw in an order with genx right before this mess and he got the first piece of his order today. overall, I'm assuming that sale was not intended to fuck people before the bust and if the parcel was shipped prior to them going offline then your probably going to get your gear. hello to all btw..


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 13, 2010)

buck longhorn said:


> just a heads up for some bros that might be worried. I just signed up on this board recently because it seemed to be the most informed on this matter. anyhow, I know a guy who threw in an order with genx right before this mess and he got the first piece of his order today. overall, I'm assuming that sale was not intended to fuck people before the bust and if the parcel was shipped prior to them going offline then your probably going to get your gear. hello to all btw..


 
Thats good to know beacuse I am in the same boat as your friend. If I get the the same results as your friend I'll let you all know! And people give gen a break they tried and served their customers as best as they could for a long time!! Cheers to gen!!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2010)

it really puts me at ease knowing that our world governments focus so heavily on the use of anabolic steroids, that is just brilliant because they are just so dangerous and kill so many people.  

oh wait, last I checked anabolic steroids never killed anyone.


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 13, 2010)

Prince said:


> it really puts me at ease knowing that our world governments focus so heavily on the use of anabolic steroids, that is just brilliant because they are just so dangerous and kill so many people.
> 
> oh wait, last I checked anabolic steroids never killed anyone.


 

Duh thats the only reason why doctors created steroids......TO KILL PEOPLE!!


----------



## speed3 (Dec 13, 2010)

They would rather spend money on legalizing marajuana and extending unemployment lmao!!!  The government, dam joke!!!!


----------



## superted (Dec 13, 2010)

Prince said:


> it really puts me at ease knowing that our world governments focus so heavily on the use of anabolic steroids, that is just brilliant because they are just so dangerous and kill so many people.
> 
> oh wait, last I checked anabolic steroids never killed anyone.



Sad but true


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 13, 2010)

Grozny said:


> Up to the news in the german newspapers the head was living in germany (Bonn)
> 
> http://www.focus.de/magazin/kurzfass...id_580684.html
> 
> ...





A database of more than 190,000 customers!

So much about security of Axio ( Brian W.), exactly what I told you guy days ago.
He will continue and come back, but database of customer will be fowarded to each country where customers are from, I guess mainly from USA.
Same as when his mailer in Canada was busted and customers got nice invitation from DEA.
It will take some time do to exchange of information internationally and than they will contact customers.
Those that will confirm ordering from Axio will get some mild fee and names will be in DEA index, those that will say no will get nothing.
So when they contact you, just deny everything and you will be OK.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 14, 2010)

fuck me so my friend ordered shit from them and he had it sent to another addy where he lives. Will they trace his computer? like he ordered it from another comp but had it sent to his addy. so will they go after the delivery addy and the comp addy?


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> fuck me so my friend ordered shit from them and he had it sent to another addy where he lives. Will they trace his computer? like he ordered it from another comp but had it sent to his addy. so will they go after the delivery addy and the comp addy?



Id address is different than comp IP than it is OK I guess.
Usually they go after address. But important is to deny everything and clean up house! Bring shoebox to granma and tell her to hide it 

Asshole Brian kept all addresses on server, really smart guy, even doe I warned him about security.


----------



## Grozny (Dec 14, 2010)

Prince said:


> it really puts me at ease knowing that our world governments focus so heavily on the use of anabolic steroids, that is just brilliant because they are just so dangerous and kill so many people.
> 
> oh wait, last I checked anabolic steroids never killed anyone.



Steroids have long been demonized and sensationalized in the media (and especially  by the US government) in a very effective propaganda campaign but on the other side at least we will still have firearms, who produce alcohol and tobacco. 

Here you go kids, have a carton of cigarettes, a bottle of whiskey, a shotgun, box of shells and go have yourself some fun.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah delivery is diff, but my other friend is shitting himself because it was his comp he used. So now he is worried..


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 14, 2010)

You should be okay. I always thought they shredded your personal info once you confirmed delivery.


----------



## sprizzy323 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Genxxl gear question*

My order was put in like 3 days before the site crashed, so im guessing that im screwed....or do you think there is still a chance that i will recieve my order?? From what i've heard they've been busted before and some people say dont worry about it, but will i get my order or no?


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 14, 2010)

Prince said:


> it really puts me at ease knowing that our world governments focus so heavily on the use of anabolic steroids, that is just brilliant because they are just so dangerous and kill so many people.
> 
> *oh wait, last I checked anabolic steroids never killed anyone*.


 
yep - just like weed. alcahol & cigarettes are OK though, and between the 2 are probably respinsible for 1,000,000 deaths per year.


----------



## bicepts101 (Dec 14, 2010)

this sucks


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

bicepts101 said:


> this sucks



Im all about silver linings,

IM sure does have a lot of new members


----------



## biggysmalls324 (Dec 14, 2010)

buck longhorn said:


> just a heads up for some bros that might be worried. I just signed up on this board recently because it seemed to be the most informed on this matter. anyhow, I know a guy who threw in an order with genx right before this mess and he got the first piece of his order today. overall, I'm assuming that sale was not intended to fuck people before the bust and if the parcel was shipped prior to them going offline then your probably going to get your gear. hello to all btw..


 
When did your friend order? my friend ordered on 12/5 and when he contacted them on 12/7 to see if it was shipped they said it was in assortment getting ready to be shipped. i wonder what the cut off for these orders will be


----------



## biggysmalls324 (Dec 14, 2010)

sprizzy323 said:


> My order was put in like 3 days before the site crashed, so im guessing that im screwed....or do you think there is still a chance that i will recieve my order?? From what i've heard they've been busted before and some people say dont worry about it, but will i get my order or no?


 
My friend ordered the same day as you and contacted them the day before the bust to see if it was shipped.  They told him that it was ready to ship. Usually comes in 10 days so tommorrow should be the big day


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 14, 2010)

From a good source, I can confirm that he got his order of CDs before the music industry busted the company.

However one package with some CD pills (to clean CDs you know) has not been received yet and it was due to there on the 8th.


----------



## superted (Dec 14, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> From a good source, I can confirm that he got his order of CDs before the music industry busted the company.
> 
> However one package with some CD pills (to clean CDs you know) has not been received yet and it was due to there on the 8th.



Nice to see the music industry isnt done just yet






YouTube Video


----------



## basskiller (Dec 14, 2010)

Mudge said:


> Bass, anyone who has been around (like yourself) knows that publicity is a no no. Remember DL back on the AnabolicParadise days? Similar situation, he got into some heat, and changed businesses... it happens.
> 
> Its a given, GenXXL has been in the waters before twice that I can recall and I'm sure I don't know all of the incidents by far.



Yea, But Matt (DL) went legit after he was busted. Luckily it was pre ORD and the courts weren't as hard on steroid cases.. Not that it was a cake walk.. But not as bad as ORD. 

I actually have some of Matt's "Melting Point" in from of me right this minute .. 

Mudge, You remember His guinea pig calvesasaurus.. He popped up after a several year hiatis


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 14, 2010)

biggysmalls324 said:


> When did your friend order? my friend ordered on 12/5 and when he contacted them on 12/7 to see if it was shipped they said it was in assortment getting ready to be shipped. i wonder what the cut off for these orders will be




i also have a friend that ordered on 12-5. but they never contacted if package had been shipped. money was accepted from alertpay on 12-7 if he doesnt recieve anything this week he is gonna try to get his money back


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 14, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> good post.
> 
> 
> One day soon, when DRSE obtains World-Wide Domination, I will run a cycle of World Pharma, FDA-Approved Gears


 I have the seed money for DRSE FDA  approved gears


----------



## jdv (Dec 14, 2010)

My friend got his confirmed payment too on tne 6th but no ship date ha ha scared lil bastard now


----------



## superted (Dec 15, 2010)

jdv said:


> My friend got his confirmed payment too on tne 6th but no ship date ha ha scared lil bastard now



Glad you find it amusing


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 15, 2010)

the guy I know ordered on 12/3 and on the online updates on the site, all parts said "shipped" a few days before it went offline. I can't tell you for sure if a 12/5 order would have shipped. the point I was really trying to make was that the sale was not a plot to screw bros over before the site went down. also, remember that "tis the season" so mail volume is extremely high and that slows down delivery time. hope this helps..


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 15, 2010)

the 12-5 date is real close to the time when the the site went down. who knows tho maybe the main ordering sites r down but whatever way that they process orders is still running in the background. i know its a long shot but they ship out from several different countries ive got packages from weird places


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 15, 2010)

some of you guys are f'n retards......how many times have people said, including myself, over and over not to post specifics.......thanks for ruining things for everybody......and if you get a knock on the door it's your own fault!!!


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 15, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> some of you guys are f'n retards......how many times have people said, including myself, over and over not to post specifics.......thanks for ruining things for everybody......and if you get a knock on the door it's your own fault!!!



Amen


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> some of you guys are f'n retards......how many times have people said, including myself, over and over not to post specifics.......thanks for ruining things for everybody......and if you get a knock on the door it's your own fault!!!


Thats what Ive been saying....if ur gonna talk about shit at least try to be subversive about it already.


----------



## faller (Dec 15, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> some of you guys are f'n retards......how many times have people said, including myself, over and over not to post specifics.......thanks for ruining things for everybody......and if you get a knock on the door it's your own fault!!!


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2010)

buck longhorn said:


> just a heads up for some bros that might be worried. I just signed up on this board recently because it seemed to be the most informed on this matter.



HOLY SHIT! THAT MAKES SENSE, there has been a lot of new guys coming to the site lately over this axio thing. OK! I GET IT


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 15, 2010)

By the way... i would esss my pants if they had 190,000 customers. If you figure 190,000 at say a minimum of 80 bucks a pop.... they must have been pulling in some dough... but thats just at like a small order. man... im in the wrong business


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 15, 2010)

why would someone coming to a new forum be suspect. I think some of you guys are lil too paranoid. its not like if anybody really wanted to fuck with people on here they couldn't. you have self proclaimed reps from sites saying "pm me if you have an order issue" and not to mention, if the "Feds" or who ever seized axio's computer and database, they have everyones name,order info, and date ordered. I don't think mentioning a person I know ordering on a certain date is a big deal. I'm pretty sure that Feds would be more interested in the members that say they are "affiliated" with axio publicly. just my opinion though. peace


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 15, 2010)

sprizzy323 said:


> My order was put in like 3 days before the site crashed, so im guessing that im screwed....or do you think there is still a chance that i will recieve my order?? From what i've heard they've been busted before and some people say dont worry about it, but will i get my order or no?



Getting your order should be the last thing you should be worrying about now. When you order online you gamble and sometimes you lose. Be glad so far is just some money and not your freedom.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> By the way... i would esss my pants if they had 190,000 customers. If you figure 190,000 at say a minimum of 80 bucks a pop.... they must have been pulling in some dough... but thats just at like a small order. man... im in the wrong business


They claimed 220,000 on their website


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 15, 2010)

p.s. new guys like myself joined this board because it is/was sponsored by axio and may or may not be curious to see the outcome of a source they have used for a while now. I know that seems hard to fathom but give it a try... don't hurt yourself in the process.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 15, 2010)

buck longhorn said:


> p.s. new guys like myself joined this board because it is/was sponsored by axio and may or may not be curious to see the outcome of a source they have used for a while now. I know that seems hard to fathom but give it a try... don't hurt yourself in the process.


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## The Deuce (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## superted (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll join in


----------



## theBIGness (Dec 15, 2010)

its like beating a dead horse at this point. when more info comes in we will know more, for now just eat and train dont miss any meals over this it will workout


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 15, 2010)

GXR64 said:


>


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## JCBourne (Dec 15, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


>



Smoking blunts is whats up


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

What are rep points good for


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 15, 2010)

jdv said:


> What are rep points good for



Trade them in for free gears


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 15, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> Trade them in for free gears


 
Exactly..... JDV is in the negative..... so he has to buy everyone a round of gears


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

HA HA Dark Saney and Dark Geared God you can take all them MFr's 
  I can buy all the gear i want


----------



## jdv (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey throw me some of your points DarkHorse


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## crazyotter (Dec 15, 2010)

my boy ordered a few days after thanksgiving. half the order came last week and the other part is due in tomorrow. it def said shipped on the website before it went down but who knows. ill let you guys know tomorrow if it came in.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 15, 2010)

crazyotter said:


> my boy ordered a few days after thanksgiving. half the order came last week and the other part is due in tomorrow. it def said shipped on the website before it went down but who knows. ill let you guys know tomorrow if it came in.


 

Your boy ??  Are you a FAG ??


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 15, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Your boy ??  Are you a FAG ??



yeah i know. im working on it tho.


----------



## medic83 (Dec 16, 2010)

I got the last 20 pieces on tues... phew... Thank baby jesus I didnt send the 1200$ payment for the new order tho!! Fuk that would have sucked.  Gotta find a new friend now.


----------



## bigguns20 (Dec 16, 2010)

i got an email on the 5th dec saying order fully shipped but nothing arrived yet... anyone have any idea if i'll be ok, i'm in europe


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

What's with the obsession around here with using fag and gay insults for bashing? Honestly that's pretty lame "wit". I'm not a fan of queers but that shit is outdated fellas.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 16, 2010)

Guys, you can still use other sponsors here .


----------



## ddvegas (Dec 16, 2010)

too expensive. get real


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys, you can still use other sponsors here .



True plenty of other sponsors on here.

Should check back in a few weeks see what happens with Axio.


----------



## medic83 (Dec 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys, you can still use other sponsors here .


 

just looked at your prices.  i would have to stop eating in order to afford your stuff.


----------



## Crank (Dec 16, 2010)

medic83 said:


> just looked at your prices.  i would have to stop eating in order to afford your stuff.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 16, 2010)

Dear medic83,
my prods i sale are GMP made.
you can use discounts
i think to make one VIP code for - 40% for elite members on this forum

best-regards

wp


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> What's with the obsession around here with using fag and gay insults for bashing? Honestly that's pretty lame "wit". I'm not a fan of queers but that shit is outdated fellas.


 
Fella's...    Now thats what the fags call each other !    Holy balls...
another fudgepacker !!


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> What's with the obsession around here with using fag and gay insults for bashing? Honestly that's pretty lame "wit". I'm not a fan of queers but that shit is outdated fellas.



Your so gay fag!


----------



## biggysmalls324 (Dec 16, 2010)

still no package from ordering on the 5th.....anybody around that date get one yet?  lol.......its mostly PCT too


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear medic83,
> my prods i sale are GMP made.
> you can use discounts
> i think to make one VIP code for - 40% for elite members on this forum
> ...



Sounds like a deal, pay 20 bucks to become an elite member of a board that  you spend all day on and get a 40% discount at wp.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

biggysmalls324 said:


> still no package from ordering on the 5th.....anybody around that date get one yet?  lol.......its mostly PCT too



Did you start your cycle without having PCT


----------



## biggysmalls324 (Dec 16, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Did you start your cycle without having PCT



Yeah only a week in tho. I'll give genxxl till sat and if there is still no mail I'll have to call my "innovative" pals for a lil pct


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Guys, you can still use other sponsors here .


Ya not to hate on ya man but us blue collar guys that gotta work OT to pay for our gear cant afford those prices....Id never be home from work.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Fella's...  Now thats what the fags call each other ! Holy balls...
> another fudgepacker !!


You and gymrat707 should do the world a favor and blow your brains out after you get done blowin each other off in the locker room shower and awhites might have a chance of becoming strait again once the influences of his two gay "bros" are gone.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sounds like a deal, pay 20 bucks to become an elite member of a board that you spend all day on and get a 40% discount at wp.


 Gotta agree. Even at 40% off thats no where near what naps or genx sell and sold for.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 16, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Did you start your cycle without having PCT



Naps Gear site down bro?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 16, 2010)

but its FDA approved! lmao


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 16, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Naps Gear site down bro?


 

working for me


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> but its FDA approved! lmao


Ya cuz the FDA knows whats best for me. Women get the right to choose what they do with their body with something as controversial as abortion but a guy wants to bend his genetics or improve his health and all the sudden the right to choose is gone. Maybe Im dumb but thats fucked up.


----------



## Thombert (Dec 16, 2010)

Placed my order on 12/2, got the PCT part, but no sign of the TrenA. They both were "Shipped" the same day and both said expected to arrive 12/14 so just a couple of days late. I still have hopes that the holiday rush is bogging down the post office.
But I get sad when I find nothing in my mail these last few days. Better days ahead I'm sure.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thombert said:


> Placed my order on 12/2, got the PCT part, but no sign of the TrenA. They both were "Shipped" the same day and both said expected to arrive 12/14 so just a couple of days late. I still have hopes that the holiday rush is bogging down the post office.
> But I get sad when I find nothing in my mail these last few days. Better days ahead I'm sure.





mine usually came in a few days after the ETA


----------



## Thombert (Dec 16, 2010)

Sweet. That keeps my hopes up. Thanks


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 16, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear medic83,
> my prods i sale are GMP made.
> you can use discounts
> i think to make one VIP code for - 40% for elite members on this forum
> ...




if u can use a 40% discount on their kits and offers buy 1 get 1 then it becomes a reasonable price u can get 2 bottles of sust, eq or cyp for the same low price as the other sites


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> if u can use a 40% discount on their kits and offers buy 1 get 1 then it becomes a reasonable price u can get 2 bottles of sust, eq or cyp for the same low price as the other sites


Ill have to check into that.....


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 16, 2010)

no wait i just read this

*HERE YOU CAN BUY OUR KITS AND OFFERS WE HAVE!

WITH THAT KITS OFFERS YOU CAN USE  ONLY -10% discount- code  *World10*

ALL OTHER CODES AND DISCOUNTS CANT BE USED!

*thats gay


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Naps Gear site down bro?



No was messing around with my Sig and broke it 

Should be fixed now.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> No was messing around with my Sig and broke it
> 
> Should be fixed now.


SigSauer?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> SigSauer?



Signature.

The thing under my name.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> SigSauer?



I got the joke m8


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 16, 2010)

cant wait til it's back up and running


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> You and gymrat707 should do the world a favor and blow your brains out after you get done blowin each other off in the locker room shower and awhites might have a chance of becoming strait again once the influences of his two gay "bros" are gone.



You really have a lot to learn. First off, if you want to get in a e-pen0r fight you should PM me so you don't shit all over this thread with your useless posts, however I will not respond since your a waste of time.

I made fun of your comment because posting that made you look like a douche.

You belong in the DRSE group. Now run along, go find someone else that will have a e-pen0r fight with you. Silly faggot, dicks are for women.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 16, 2010)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> I got the joke m8


you seen that new modular full size/compact combo pack theyre offering now? My woman got me the new FNP tactical for xmas stoked! Got my class 2 so im gonna stick a gemtech can on it as well. Hoorah for the sounds of silence!


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> you seen that new modular full size/compact combo pack theyre offering now? My woman got me the new FNP tactical for xmas stoked! Got my class 2 so im gonna stick a gemtech can on it as well. Hoorah for the sounds of silence!



Someones being playing call of duty


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 16, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> My woman got me the new FNP tactical for xmas stoked! Got my class 2 so im gonna stick a gemtech can on it as well. Hoorah for the sounds of silence!



Nice, she's a keeper. Lucky, cans are banned where I'm from.Not that I have a class 2 either. Sad too, it's the only thing I need to finish off my K.A. build. Just looking for something similar to my m110 you know? Gotta keep the shot up. Shoots around a minute with cheap rounds though, heavier barreled than a standard K.A. 110 so maybe its cheating. </rambling>


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 16, 2010)

Thombert said:


> Placed my order on 12/2, got the PCT part, but no sign of the TrenA. They both were "Shipped" the same day and both said expected to arrive 12/14 so just a couple of days late. I still have hopes that the holiday rush is bogging down the post office.
> But I get sad when I find nothing in my mail these last few days. Better days ahead I'm sure.




the second half of the order (my half) was due in today. the first package was due in this past Tuesday but got in early last week. my package was due in today and still nothing. im hoping that its slow bc of the holidays but being realistic. this was the first time i ever ordered off a website bc i was afraid of not getting it. all my friends told me genx was really safe and they never had issues. lol. just my luck. 
anyways im already checking other hook ups. but will give it till next week to give up all hope. so fucking pissed that my friends got theirs but im stuck holding my dick. oh well shit happens i guess.


----------



## kidcas (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyotter said:


> the second half of the order (my half) was due in today. the first package was due in this past Tuesday but got in early last week. my package was due in today and still nothing. im hoping that its slow bc of the holidays but being realistic. this was the first time i ever ordered off a website bc i was afraid of not getting it. all my friends told me genx was really safe and they never had issues. lol. just my luck.
> anyways im already checking other hook ups. but will give it till next week to give up all hope. so fucking pissed that my friends got theirs but im stuck holding my dick. oh well shit happens i guess.


 
i was hoping like you til i got the seized letter.


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 16, 2010)

kidcas said:


> i was hoping like you til i got the seized letter.




for real?! when was yours due in?


----------



## kidcas (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyotter said:


> for real?! when was yours due in?


 
before yours


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 16, 2010)

kidcas said:


> before yours




fuuuuuck. 

well that settles it. 

so is naps gear as good as genx?


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

hold up now    naps shares the same ip address as genxxl read page 1 of this thread


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 16, 2010)

jdv said:


> hold up now    naps shares the same ip address as genxxl read page 1 of this thread




i just went through it and didnt see that. can you quote it for me.


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

*Websites controlled by Axio Labs in trouble*

Although most people have noticed the GenXXL/Axio related sites that have recently been taken offline, they’ve failed to notice the huge number of discussion boards that have also fallen offline. Well, I noticed, and I ran a search on the name server that Axio had been using for their sites. What I found was that Axio controlled a large number of sites and email servers that everyone probably suspected…but the Axio account was also being used to host a number of discussion boards and incoming mail that people probably wouldn’t think are related to Axio. Not all of these sites have gone offline, but you can see what mail servers and name servers were being hosted on the Axio account here:

ns1.axiolabs.com

Axiolabs.com is a domain controlled by two name servers at axiolabs.com themselves. Both are on the same IP network. The primary name server is ns1.axiolabs.com, while the secondary name server is ns2.axiolabs.com. Incoming mail for axiolabs.com is handled by one mail server also at axiolabs.com, which has one IP number (85.17.159.230) , while the reverse is hosted-by.leaseweb.com.

Xtremepharm.com, biogenlabs.net, axdomestic.com, musclemaniax.com, anabolictonic.com and at least 49 other hosts point to the same IP. Axiolabs.com use this as a name server. Syntrom.com use this as a mail server under another name. Genxxl.com, myofarm.com, turanabol.net, decabol.net, napsgear.com and at least two other hosts use this as a name server under another name.
ns2.axiolabs.com

ns2.axiolabs.com has one IP number (85.17.159.209) , but the reverse is www01.domaindisguise.com.

Www01.domaindisguise.com, ns1.chemicalmass.com, ns2.xtraxxl.com, ns1.chemicalsoldier.com, ns1.xtremebodybuilding.net and at least 22 other hosts point to the same IP. Axiolabs.com use this as a name server. Roidsshop.com, bronxjuice.com, axroids.com, anabolictonic.com, napsgear.com and at least one other host use this as a mail server under another name. Drericanabolic.com, xtremebodybuilding.net, novagame.com, axdomestic.com, xtraxxl.com and at least four other hosts use this as a name server under another name.

Both NS addresses are in the Netherlands.

http://www.anthonyroberts.info/2010/...bs-in-trouble/


----------



## jdv (Dec 16, 2010)

there ya have it pimp i'd try contacting them first and let me know whats up too please


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 16, 2010)

medic83 said:


> just looked at your prices.  i would have to stop eating in order to afford your stuff.



Maybe on your next cutting cycle


----------



## bicepts101 (Dec 16, 2010)

superted said:


> Im all about silver linings,
> 
> IM sure does have a lot of new members


 

new here but not new to this game. I'll take that as your form of a warm welcome


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 17, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> you seen that new modular full size/compact combo pack theyre offering now? My woman got me the new FNP tactical for xmas stoked! Got my class 2 so im gonna stick a gemtech can on it as well. Hoorah for the sounds of silence!



UMMM LIAR !! It's a class III stamp issued by the BATF !! not a class 2 .. waaaayyy to gooo buddy !! Hhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> You really have a lot to learn. First off, if you want to get in a e-pen0r fight you should PM me so you don't shit all over this thread with your useless posts, however I will not respond since your a waste of time.
> 
> I made fun of your comment because posting that made you look like a douche.
> 
> You belong in the DRSE group. Now run along, go find someone else that will have a e-pen0r fight with you. Silly faggot, dicks are for women.



Wow ANOTHER lame and OLD gay joke.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Nice, she's a keeper. Lucky, cans are banned where I'm from.Not that I have a class 2 either. Sad too, it's the only thing I need to finish off my K.A. build. Just looking for something similar to my m110 you know? Gotta keep the shot up. Shoots around a minute with cheap rounds though, heavier barreled than a standard K.A. 110 so maybe its cheating. </rambling>


I'm loving that new Savage 110 LE thinking bout that one next...


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 17, 2010)

JUST SO EVERYONE OF THE MEMBERS CAN SEE THIS LIAR IN FULL FORCE: I HAVE POSTED NOT ONLY THE PM HE SENT ME, BUT ALSO THE LEGALITIES OF MACHINE GUN/SUPRESSOR/SBR/SBS/AOW/DESTRUCTIVE DEVICE OWNERSHIP AND A LINK TO A WEBSITE CALLED EBANG *A SPIN OFF OF EBAY BUT FOR GUNS...* READY TO SEE GIXXER BOY LYING THROUGH HIS TEETH ABOUT A "CAN" AND A CLASS II PERMIT??

 [FONT=&quot]





			
				gsxrguy said:
			
		

> The Deuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Hi, you have received -17594 reputation points from The Deuce.


[/FONT]





			
				gsxrguy said:
			
		

> The Deuce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  [FONT=&quot]FROM THE BATF Website:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Machine Guns and Suppressor-- Private & Corporate Ownership Law for 2010[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]It is a common misconception that machine guns cannot be owned by law-abiding citizens. This comes from the creation of a variety of confusing laws that have made purchasing a full-auto gun more difficult than purchasing a "normal" gun. But, if you can comply with the law, you may qualify to own a machine gun,suppressor, S.B.S, S.B.R., and/or A.O.W. with a CLASS III Permit.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]First a brief history: In May of 1986, certain laws went into effect that made it illegal for 'civilians' to own fully automatic firearms that were manufactured AFTER THAT DATE. Many fully automatic weapons manufactured, registered and tax paid BEFORE MAY, 1986, MAY BE OWNED BY AND SOLD TO INDIVIDUALS. The full-auto guns that may be owned by individuals are called 'transferable'. Some states DO NOT allow machine gun ownership at all, no matter when the gun was made, but many states do. Same goes for suppressors you must possess a Class III stamp.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]To purchase a transferable machine gun/suppressor, you must meet certain requirements (generally the same as when you purchase another gun, but with additional scrutiny), fill out special paperwork (called a 'form 4'), and pay a $200, one-time, transfer tax. Every time a machine gun is transferred, the $200 tax must be paid-- usually by the purchaser. The steps to take to purchase a transferable machine gun/suppressor are:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]   1. Find a dealer locally who can assist you in all phases of the transfer. This should go beyond helping you fill out the paperwork: they should help you locate the gun if it isn't in stock and allow you to shoot the gun while your paperwork is being processed by the BATF (Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, and Firearms). It will usually take 4-6 weeks for the dealer to get the gun from another dealer if they don't already have it in stock (due to BATF paperwork delays).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   2. Get your fingerprints (either by a police dept. or by a qualified fingerprinter, two imprints are needed) and two passport sized pictures taken. These will be used to perform a comprehensive criminal background check on you.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   3. Have your local dealer help you fill out an "Application for Tax Paid Transfer And Registration Of Firearm" for, known as a "form 4".[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   4. You must have the signature of the Chief Law Enforcement (CLEO) officer that has jurisdiction over the municipality in which you live on the form 4. This could be the City Chief or the County Sheriff, for example. This is usually not a problem-- in machine gun friendly states. The form 4, CLEO signature, 2 fingerprint cards, 2 pictures, and a $200 check (your one-time transfer tax) must all be mailed to the BATF and an approved tax stamp returned before you may take possession of the gun. This may take anywhere from 2 to 5 months.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]   5. Upon completion of all the above the United States Government will grant you a Class III permit also previously known as the Class III stamp[/FONT]



  [FONT=&quot]WHO'S THE FUCKING MORON !?!?!?! WHO !!! TRY AGAIN FUCK HEAD !! My father OWNS A fucking Federal Firearms License because he owns the 3rd largest GUN STORE in my state you ASSHOLE.. NEXT TIME YOU WANNA TRY TO WIN A DISAGREEMENT... TRY SHOWING PROOF !!![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]EHHH TRY AGAIN !!![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]YOU LIE...[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]NO SUCH THING AS A CLASS II YOU MORON!![/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]AND JUST SO EVERYONE CAN SEE..[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]THIS LINK TO E*BANG.. IT'S LABELED OH MY GOD !! CLASS III SUPPRESSORS !! NOT CLASS II[/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]http://www.ebang.com/guns_for_sale/class_iii_suppressors/-/0/[/FONT] 




[FONT=&quot]YEP I WIN ... THANK YOU 
[/FONT]


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> UMMM LIAR !! It's a class III stamp issued by the BATF !! not a class 2 .. waaaayyy to gooo buddy !! Hhahahahahahahahaha


Wow ur a real idiot. Class 2 allows for SBR,SILENCERS AND DESTRUCTIVE DEVICES UNDER C&R. Class 3 is for full auto and ur required to have a store front to obtain it. Youre looking like one hell of an idiot now


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 17, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Wow ur a real idiot. Class 2 allows for SBR,SILENCERS AND DESTRUCTIVE DEVICES UNDER C&R. Class 3 is for full auto and ur required to have a store front to obtain it. Youre looking like one hell of an idiot now



HAHAHAHAHA You are so naive, show me YOUR PROOF... I showed you MINE !!!! Do it.. post up your proof  !!
*I  LOVE MY COUNTRY !! I LOVE MY GUNS !! I LOVE MY FAMILY !! I LOVE THE WAY  IT IS NOW !! AND ANYBODY WHO TRIES TO CHANGE IT.. HAS TO COME THROUGH  ME!! THAT SHOULD BE ALL OF OUR ATTITUDES !! THIS IS AMERICA !! AND THIS  COUNTRY'S ALWAYS GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME !!*


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 17, 2010)

HOW TO BUY A SILENCER aka SUPPRESSOR in the USA



With  the popularity of firearms and shooting on the rise, interest in  accessories is booming as well. Many of these accessories, such as  extended magazines, laser sights, small barrel-attached lights and night  sights, are easy to find and purchase. But buying a suppressor--a tube  that fits on the muzzle of a firearm and effectively reduces the "bang"  of the gun by regulating the outflow of gases from the firing of the  bullet--requires that you fill out federal paperwork and follow certain  regulations.



 		  		  		 			 				Difficulty: Moderately Challenging
*Instructions*


*Things You'll Need:*



 								Firearm with threaded barrel or similar
 								2 passport-size photos
Decide which gun you want to buy a silencer for. You can purchase a silencer for many types of guns, from rifles to handguns.

Locate a registered Class  3 firearms dealer. This is a person who is registered with the Bureau  of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms and is legally allowed to sell fully  automatic weapons and silencers/suppressors. The BATF, the agency to  whom your purchase paperwork will be sent, regulates the sales of such  weapons. Your state must allow the purchase of Title 2 weapons, and you  must have no felony convictions. *Purchase of Title 2 silencers currently  is NOT allowed* in California, Delaware, Hawaii, Illinois, Kansas,  Minnesota, Mississippi, *Missouri*, Montana, New Jersey, New York, Rhode  Island and Washington, D.C. Some of these states have a loophole that  will allow a corporation to purchase a silencer, but each state has  somewhat differing regulation. Check before purchasing a silencer.
 								 								 								Pay the $200 transfer tax that is mandatory anytime a Type 2  weapon changes hands. This is a tax stamp the BATF requires you to have  in your possession when using the weapon. The paperwork that accompanies  the tax stamp and $200 check typically takes three to four weeks to be  processed, and you will need to have a local law enforcement agency chief sign off on the form afterward. Most often, your firearms dealer can get you the paperwork to be filed.
 

*A TYPE 2 SILENCER IS NOT CONSIDER A CLASS II.. YOU STILL NEED A CLASS III STAMP FROM THE BATF TO PURCHASE A TYPE 2 SILENCER.

AND ACCORDING TO THIS INFORMATION THERE GSXRGUY !!! YOU LOOK LIKE EVEN MORE OF AN IDIOT.. YOU CLAIMED YOU WERE FROM MISSOURI... OOOOPPPSSS TOO BAD FOR YOU.. YOU CAN'T LEGALLY OWN A SILENCER IN YOUR STATE.. I'M SORRY 

SO WHAT DO I WIN??
*http://www.ehow.com/how_4501076_buy-gun-silencer.html#ixzz18NWurRad​


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> HOW TO BUY A SILENCER aka SUPPRESSOR in the USA​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Obviously a narc ^^^^​


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> HOW TO BUY A SILENCER aka SUPPRESSOR in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Negative jerkwad ill post my proof when I get home to my comp. U nder MO regs that have been changed suppressors fall under C&R look up silencertalk you idiot then call my dealer (that has half kcpd hangin out in there) why he has a gemtech .22 and a YHM .223 waiting on me to come pick up. And then ponder yourself the question why my girl would spend the extra 400 to upgrade from standard fnp to fnp tactical if she didn t know for sure I could suppress it. Fuckin do better research.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

HTTP://WWW.silencertests.com/forum/viewtopic.phpf=4&t=62528 read it and weep dipshit posted Sept 2010. No you don't win. You called me a liar first mistake been into guns since I was 5 don't question me second mistake.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

Guys save this shit for a gun forum.
Your making me jealous as i live in the UK.
Always wanted a shotgun.


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 17, 2010)

jdv said:


> hold up now    naps shares the same ip address as genxxl read page 1 of this thread





crazyotter said:


> i just went through it and didnt see that. can you quote it for me.



napsgear.net is no way the same as genX, now napsgear.com yes that is controlled by genx but that *IS NOT NAPSGEAR.NET* that sponsors this site and is very very legit.


----------



## superted (Dec 17, 2010)

GXR64 said:


> napsgear.net is no way the same as genX, now napsgear.com yes that is controlled by genx but that *IS NOT NAPSGEAR.NET* that sponsors this site and is very very legit.



Didnt Naps morph from Genx not saying they are affiliated nor infact from what i know there is a lot of bad blood from what went down way back!!!!

but the Naps guys old Gen X guys 

Just keeping it real,

PEACE and heavy lifting


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Guys save this shit for a gun forum.
> Your making me jealous as i live in the UK.
> Always wanted a shotgun.


Ya your Guy's gun laws suck for sure! I feel for ya hunting and shooting riding and lifting are my life I'd be pissed if I lost any of em. That dice is a douche tho I was just making convo w somebody and got accused of lying like I have any reason to. My bad ol chap lol u know us bullheaded damn Yanks!


----------



## GXR64 (Dec 17, 2010)

superted said:


> Didnt Naps morph from Genx not saying they are affiliated nor infact from what i know there is a lot of bad blood from what went down way back!!!!
> 
> but the Naps guys old Gen X guys
> 
> ...


That is the story as far as i know it too, nothing to keep real lol. I was just clarifying that the .net is not related to the .com now . I have nothing against GenX and im sure they will be back and wish them only the best.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 17, 2010)

superted said:


> Didnt Naps morph from Genx not saying they are affiliated nor infact from what i know there is a lot of bad blood from what went down way back!!!!
> 
> but the Naps guys old Gen X guys
> 
> ...



ok a quick history for those who didn't know......alin, naps, and axio all worked together at one point.....then alin fucked them and took all the lab equipment and started his balkan selective scammer bullshit that he does......naps made a bad batch then but still sold it....this led to the split of guys and naps went his way and is now doing pretty good and axio went their way and then a couple of the guys started  genxxl.......yes, there's alot of bad blood between all of them.....each has their own greed that's come back to bite each of them.....including axio


----------



## superted (Dec 17, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> ok a quick history for those who didn't know......alin, naps, and axio all worked together at one point.....then alin fucked them and took all the lab equipment and started his balkan selective scammer bullshit that he does......naps made a bad batch then but still sold it....this led to the split of guys and naps went his way and is now doing pretty good and axio went their way and then a couple of the guys started  genxxl.......yes, there's alot of bad blood between all of them.....each has their own greed that's come back to bite each of them.....including axio





and there you have it


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> ok a quick history for those who didn't know......alin, naps, and axio all worked together at one point.....then alin fucked them and took all the lab equipment and started his balkan selective scammer bullshit that he does......naps made a bad batch then but still sold it....this led to the split of guys and naps went his way and is now doing pretty good and axio went their way and then a couple of the guys started  genxxl.......yes, there's alot of bad blood between all of them.....each has their own greed that's come back to bite each of them.....including axio


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

I say, get your Gears from a XXXXXXXXXXXXX and you'll be g2g


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I say, get your Gears from a Scamming Jew and you'll be g2g



You got something against Jews? Or just the one that took alotta bro's scratch a week or so ago?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> You really have a lot to learn. First off, if you want to get in a e-pen0r fight you should PM me so you don't shit all over this thread with your useless posts, however I will not respond since your a waste of time.
> 
> I made fun of your comment because posting that made you look like a douche.
> 
> You belong in the DRSE group. Now run along, go find someone else that will have a e-pen0r fight with you. Silly faggot, dicks are for women.


 
hey hey hey . . there is no need to bring the DRSE into disrepute


----------



## jdv (Dec 17, 2010)

Regards,
GymRat707


----------



## medic83 (Dec 17, 2010)

I will play nice.


----------



## jdv (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm good but no thanks my girlfriend usually tosses my salad for me...


----------



## jdv (Dec 17, 2010)

Racism


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> hey hey hey . . there is no need to bring the DRSE into disrepute


 they talking about saney .didn't you do that disclaimer


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Obviously a narc ^^^^
> [/LEFT]


does seem that way... Or a Gijoe wannabe


----------



## jdv (Dec 17, 2010)

Be rite bak about to kill a deer best protein ever


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

Thread should be closed now.

Gone way off topic.

All thats left is a bunch of childish arguments.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

jdv is on vacation now.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> UMMM LIAR !! It's a class III stamp issued by the BATF !! not a class 2 .. waaaayyy to gooo buddy !! Hhahahahahahahahaha


Here you go you stupidass dumb fuckin idiot:
silencertests.com go to thread Is Missouri Silencer Friendly?
answerebag.com says 
As of August 28th, 2008, it is legal for a Missouri citizen to own and use firearms silencers/suppressors. In addition to compliance with federal laws regarding NFA transfers, Missouri citizens must possess some sort of Federal Firearms License. A Collector of Curios & Relics license will suffice. 


Read more: What are the silencer laws for a Missouri resident? Can we legally own and carry with a weapon? | Answerbag What are the silencer laws for a Missouri resident? Can we legally own and carry with a weapon? | Answerbag
 In your stupid retarded dumbshit know nothing face! Offer up an apology for butting into a convo you werent invited to and I MIGHT not remind you every fuckin day that youre in fact a retard. Fuck you!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

Lets get the thread back on topic guys. 

Thanks


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

Im not down with this racist shit.


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 17, 2010)

so again today there was nothing. i told my friend that he might be getting a letter saying it got grabbed. 

such a waste. i cant believe they would put so much effort into steroids when there is so much crack, weed, coke and pain killers out there. fucking ridiculous.


----------



## underscore (Dec 17, 2010)

GJ guys we now know that Missouri is silencer friendly. Now please stfu, thank you.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 17, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Lets get the thread back on topic guys.
> 
> Thanks


 Will do now


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

Seen a thread on here of someone receiving their gear.

Seen a few other on different sites.

Not seen any who's money got picked up the week before they went down.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

Let's chill with the racial slurs. Am I alone on this one?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Let's chill with the racial slurs. Am I alone on this one?


No youre not alone not cool...sorry boys about the off topic gunshit my bad! Lets get back on track or start a new thread bout this Axio/Genxxl thing.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Seen a thread on here of someone receiving their gear.
> 
> Seen a few other on different sites.
> 
> Not seen any who's money got picked up the week before they went down.


Shitty mine got picked up right after server went down the first time. Sucks ass but better than the 5-0 showin up all pissed off.


----------



## SLyguy7 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anyone KNow some one who received their order and ordered during first week of december?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 17, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Shitty mine got picked up right after server went down the first time. Sucks ass but better than the 5-0 showin up all pissed off.



Unlucky.

Hopefully most people will get their orders.

I nearly made an order when he had their 40% off deal for when they where moving Lab.


----------



## JCBourne (Dec 17, 2010)

Do you guys think the 40% off was because whoever is running the show knew a bust was coming and was trying to make as much cash ASAP?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Do you guys think the 40% off was because whoever is running the show knew a bust was coming and was trying to make as much cash ASAP?



It is possible but without confirmation that is just hearsay and no one knows for sure. I did notice the week after the sale started, that all of the items they had when the sale started were all still available throughout the whole sale. And they extended the sale and still had no items sell-out in that time period. They said they were just selling off their existing inventory so you would think with 200k customers and a huge sale going on, that at least some of the products would have been sold out and no longer available. But I noticed pretty much everything stayed up the entire time, even after they kept extending the sale. You mean to tell me you just had a week long sale, or more, of your existing inventory at 40% off with 200k customers and not one item sold out during this huge sale.  I was tempted to purchase several items during the sale and kept a close eye on them. These items are some of the most widely used compounds and none of them sold out. Just my observations.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 17, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> It is possible but without confirmation that is just hearsay and no one knows for sure. I did notice the week after the sale started, that all of the items they had when the sale started were all still available throughout the whole sale. And they extended the sale and still had no items sell-out in that time period. They said they were just selling off their existing inventory so you would think with 200k customers and a huge sale going on, that at least some of the products would have been sold out and no longer available. But I noticed pretty much everything stayed up the entire time, even after they kept extending the sale. You mean to tell me you just had a week long sale, or more, of your existing inventory at 40% off with 200k customers and not one item sold out during this huge sale. I was tempted to purchase several items during the sale and kept a close eye on them. These items are some of the most widely used compounds and none of them sold out. Just my observations.


JUS MY OPINION: I gotta disagree thats why i went ahead and ordered cuz several items i wanted werent available by the time i got my order together. the site wouldnt allow me to add these items to my cart only read the reviews on them so i figured it was legit or theyd just keep lettin ppl make orders that couldnt be filled. MY 2 cents is all.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 17, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Do you guys think the 40% off was because whoever is running the show knew a bust was coming and was trying to make as much cash ASAP?




seriously doubt this


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 17, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> JUS MY OPINION: I gotta disagree thats why i went ahead and ordered cuz several items i wanted werent available by the time i got my order together. the site wouldnt allow me to add these items to my cart only read the reviews on them so i figured it was legit or theyd just keep lettin ppl make orders that couldnt be filled. MY 2 cents is all.



GenX always had some items that were sold out. For example, dbol was gone for quite some time and came back for a bit but then was gone again. I would say I noticed at least 20% of their stock was sold out before the big sale but I didn't see any other items sell out during the sale such as test e. I bought Norma test e and they had that and both of their labs test e available thru the whole sale. Maybe I just missed something so I could be mistaken.


----------



## superted (Dec 17, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Lets get the thread back on topic guys.
> 
> Thanks



LOL

True but its better and far more entertaining than the original topic, losing ones gears

PEACE


----------



## DirtbagInc (Dec 17, 2010)

I ordered (Big 10'r) on 11/16 and so far only received four empty var(oxan) packets but just received another chip and this time with my var, and other pct. Still hope the sus450 and tren make it. My D's weren't shipped and I placed another order on 12/06. Glad it was only small and didn't get the 4 EQ's I emailed them about adding to my order!! Damn, I hope my oils get here!


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 18, 2010)

ya i just checked out the pharma prices and fuck that shit forrrr real i think he needs to take that 40 percent off and stick it up his ass become a elitte member come on dudeill wait
for the gnx to come back xxtrax is back up im suree they be back sooon felllas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srbijadotokija (Dec 18, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> ok a quick history for those who didn't know......alin, naps, and axio all worked together at one point.....then alin fucked them and took all the lab equipment and started his balkan selective scammer bullshit that he does......naps made a bad batch then but still sold it....this led to the split of guys and naps went his way and is now doing pretty good and axio went their way and then a couple of the guys started  genxxl.......yes, there's alot of bad blood between all of them.....each has their own greed that's come back to bite each of them.....including axio




All those guys used to buy from British Dragon UG home made products,
Alin was partner of warehouse that they remodeled into pharmaceutical factory, but shitty looking and never got GMP. Investment was 
400 K US$. Alin took shares of British guys by investing money none into company and got more shares ( stupid Moldovan law_)

__Brian Wainstein at that time owned 400K euros to British guys. And him being certain religion ( can not say what, but the one where people are very cheap and money hungry)_ he decidet not to pay 400K euros but to open his bran called Axio labs.
One of British guys is dead, died in Austria. Other will be extradited form Thailand any day now, so Brian (for now) has no worry.

_Brian Wainstein, Alin and Naps were ALL faking best seller BRITISH DRAGON. Products are (were)_ always crappy, quality as you can expect for products being kitchen made.

My suggestion is not to use ANY UG products, especially not injectable and especially not water based. Those are all infected.
If you have to I guess some tables are ok like:
Dianabol tabs
Stanozolol tabs
T bol tabs
Do not use expensive products like Oxandrolone because they don't put real oxa in but cheaper alternative.

All those guys are Moldovans and Moldova is not pharmaceutical country, real pharmaceuticals they have are imported and they have no idea what GMP is. I thing there is no factory that has GMP certificated by Euro inspectors.


----------



## hacksaw66 (Dec 18, 2010)

I am looking for a reliable supplier for winny and tren and not get ripped off any help is thanked the person I was buying from is no longer around.


----------



## SoreButtCheeks (Dec 18, 2010)

Sadly the extradition happened a few days ago.


----------



## bicepts101 (Dec 18, 2010)

does anyone actually know anyone who has won their "lottery?" I always wondered if this was legit


----------



## bigdv (Dec 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Do you guys think the 40% off was because whoever is running the show knew a bust was coming and was trying to make as much cash ASAP?


 



Man hell no can ya'll read! people are still gettin in gear everyday from that sale like me which was a grand of shit    dumb ass
If they knew a bust was coming don't ya think no one would've got busted


----------



## bigdv (Dec 18, 2010)

bicepts101 said:


> does anyone actually know anyone who has won their "lottery?" I always wondered if this was legit


 

yea i had a friend this past summer win but he also orderd shit all the time puttin in several tickets a week


----------



## bigdv (Dec 18, 2010)

bigmac6969 said:


> ya i just checked out the pharma prices and fuck that shit forrrr real i think he needs to take that 40 percent off and stick it up his ass become a elitte member come on dudeill wait
> for the gnx to come back xxtrax is back up im suree they be back sooon felllas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Fuk yea some good news


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 18, 2010)

i had a dream i got my gear and then woke up to nothing!


----------



## crazyotter (Dec 18, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> i had a dream i got my gear and then woke up to nothing!




lol. yeah i had that dream the other night. 

i already have another source ready to go but i just spent a bunch of money on my kids Christmas gifts and gotta get new tires before the snow starts. its like the worst time to get beat on a order. but i guess if you do gear long enough its bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## medic83 (Dec 18, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> JUS MY OPINION: I gotta disagree thats why i went ahead and ordered cuz several items i wanted werent available by the time i got my order together. the site wouldnt allow me to add these items to my cart only read the reviews on them so i figured it was legit or theyd just keep lettin ppl make orders that couldnt be filled. MY 2 cents is all.


 

Yeah... win tabs went out as well as clomid and hcg.... from what I remember.


----------



## medic83 (Dec 18, 2010)

Xroids is back up.... Im pretty sure they were down before, all the axio products are out of stock tho.


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 18, 2010)

medic83 said:


> Xroids is back up.... Im pretty sure they were down before, all the axio products are out of stock tho.




well theres xroids and axroids. axroids went down and is still down. i dont remember xroids being down


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 18, 2010)

srbijadotokija said:


> All those guys used to buy from British Dragon UG home made products,
> Alin was partner of warehouse that they remodeled into pharmaceutical factory, but shitty looking and never got GMP. Investment was
> 400 K US$. Alin took shares of British guys by investing money none into company and got more shares ( stupid Moldovan law_)_
> 
> ...


Cheap and money hungry? What are you a fucking Nazi? That blood you so stupidly knock flows in half my families veins and they had to flee Nazi occupied territory in WW2 to get a way from biggots like you! Id give my last buck and shirt off my back to any of my true brothas so take ur hatred elswhere. And FYI Israelites are some of the toughest fighters and survivalists the world has ever seen you must be a towel head.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 18, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> GenX always had some items that were sold out. For example, dbol was gone for quite some time and came back for a bit but then was gone again. I would say I noticed at least 20% of their stock was sold out before the big sale but I didn't see any other items sell out during the sale such as test e. I bought Norma test e and they had that and both of their labs test e available thru the whole sale. Maybe I just missed something so I could be mistaken.


Ironic....it was the dbol i wanted axio but when i saw they were out of that i checked on the syntrop brand dbol they still had it but by the time i got my money together and went to add to my cart it wouldnt allow me to add it to my cart..hmmmm strange


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 18, 2010)

Woodrow1 said:


> but its FDA approved! lmao



It's not only FDA approved, it's sponsored by FDA!!


----------



## ment11 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here but wanted to make some people feel better, I placed an order around nov 26, and just received the package 2 days ago.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 18, 2010)

bicepts101 said:


> does anyone actually know anyone who has won their "lottery?" I always wondered if this was legit


 sure was mr.dea


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 18, 2010)

hacksaw66 said:


> I am looking for a reliable supplier for winny and tren and not get ripped off any help is thanked the person I was buying from is no longer around.


Dont ask for sources on the open forum dude. Would you walk around holding a big sign that says "I wanna buy steroids" cuz that exactly what youre doing. Youre either a rookie and need to read up or a no skills havin narc that needs to be fired..


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 18, 2010)

Racist


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 18, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> "XXXXXXX"


 
Shut your fucking racist ass mouth. Have a neg


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 18, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Shut your fucking racist ass mouth. Have a neg



.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> deny deny deny! 911 is the result of jewish greed in america!


 Keep the thread on track and drop the racism.

Thanks


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 18, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> deny deny deny! 911 is the result of jewish greed in america!


 
  You are very confused. Almost comical. What, do you think you are a member of the Third Reich?


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 18, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> You are very confused. Almost comical. What, do you think you are a member of the Third Reich?


.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 18, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Dont ask for sources on the open forum dude. Would you walk around holding a big sign that says "I wanna buy steroids" cuz that exactly what youre doing. Youre either a rookie and need to read up or a no skills havin narc that needs to be fired..




I am also new to IM but not to the forum world. I can't believe the number of post in a thread about a major player getting busted and how many people are saying they have ordered, didn't get their package, and are asking for new suppliers. How does the old American saying go "loose lips sink ships" everyone needs to keep their fingers busy playing with their asses instead of typing every piece of personal ordering information.
Don't make it that easy for them to find you or you may as well just put your full name and addy up here.


----------



## buck longhorn (Dec 18, 2010)

I really wish this thread would get closed already. it's getting way off topic.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 18, 2010)

big60235 said:


> I am also new to IM but not to the forum world. I can't believe the number of post in a thread about a major player getting busted and how many people are saying they have ordered, didn't get their package, and are asking for new suppliers. How does the old American saying go "loose lips sink ships" everyone needs to keep their fingers busy playing with their asses instead of typing every piece of personal ordering information.
> Don't make it that easy for them to find you or you may as well just put your full name and addy up here.


----------



## chadwick84 (Dec 18, 2010)

Shame


----------



## superted (Dec 18, 2010)

Unsubbed


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 19, 2010)

.


----------



## loploplop (Dec 19, 2010)

A big bust has happened in France also that is suppose to be related. i dont have a link but its on the net and from a newspaper article. All the articles keep referring to Europe and US police activity.

Seems to be getting bigger and bigger in scope.


----------



## DirtbagInc (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes!!! Just received my Sus450x2, and Tren Ex2..... So far eveything that was ordered on the 06-Dec-10 is arriving. I have been short some of the orals and still haven't see anything on the D's but all in all very happy to be able to start TODAY!!

Update from order placed on 06-Dec-10
SUS450x2 (received)
Tren Ex2 (received)
Var (received but short some)
clomid, nolva, liv 52, armidex, proviron (received but short some)
Standrogen 50 (received but short some)
For all you gears that placed orders around the time I did GLTA... I doubt I get anything from my order placed on the 08-Dec-10.


----------



## Sincere_gear (Dec 19, 2010)

heyy whats up everyone , im a newbie to this site def not a newbie to the gym... names jay


----------



## Sincere_gear (Dec 20, 2010)

i went on genxxl and was a lil shocked to what i saw.....thank god im not out any money.... i got scripts for more at my house of gear store lol


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys be safe and clean your computers and all !


----------



## Grozny (Dec 20, 2010)

*How to*



WFC2010 said:


> Guys be safe and clean your computers and all !



these days everything can be found even if u erase completely your hard disk


----------



## biggysmalls324 (Dec 20, 2010)

DirtbagInc said:


> Yes!!! Just received my Sus450x2, and Tren Ex2..... So far eveything that was ordered on the 06-Dec-10 is arriving. I have been short some of the orals and still haven't see anything on the D's but all in all very happy to be able to start TODAY!!
> 
> Update from order placed on 06-Dec-10
> SUS450x2 (received)
> ...


 
Thanks for the update Bro. My friend placed his dec 5th and is expecting tbol and pct for an already started cycle. Gonna be like a kid on xmas opening the mailbox today.......


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

DirtbagInc said:


> Yes!!! Just received my Sus450x2, and Tren Ex2..... So far eveything that was ordered on the 06-Dec-10 is arriving. I have been short some of the orals and still haven't see anything on the D's but all in all very happy to be able to start TODAY!!
> 
> Update from order placed on 06-Dec-10
> SUS450x2 (received)
> ...



How did you make an order the 8th if the site was already down. Anyways I hope what you're saying is true and they ship the stuff even when the site was down it would make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 20, 2010)

Grozny said:


> these days everything can be found even if u erase completely your hard disk



This is very true.  I've heard of cases where guys actually tried to burn their HDs, and "they" were still able to get a lot of info off of it.



/V


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 20, 2010)

rumor is this was Anabolisants


----------



## teepee (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi im new on here, I just wanted to share this email I got from genx today - 

Dear , how are you?

As part of our realtime updates we are emailing you to let you know that  your order number  has been fully shipped.

In today's business world thank you and gestures of appreciation are  often forgotten. We want you to know that we are grateful for your  business.

Your order details and approximate delivery time are available at  under order history.
Please be sure to login and mark your order as received when you get it  as this assists us in estimating delivery times to our members.
Once you have marked your order as received for your security please shred your address data.

If you have any questions please open a Support ticket or contact live service and we will be glad to assist.

We look forward to taking care of your future needs and hope this  experience has been as enjoyable for you as it has been for us.

Warmest Regards
Team GenXXLear

I dont know what to think, the sites obviously still down yet it says to log in.... and they spelled gear wrong.


----------



## Crank (Dec 20, 2010)

could be an automatic response......


----------



## teepee (Dec 20, 2010)

it did have my correct order #, todays date - and my name on it.


----------



## Crank (Dec 20, 2010)

which would be there with an internal automated response.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

teepee said:


> it did have my correct order #, todays date - and my name on it.



Is this for real? if so they might be coming back soon.


----------



## teepee (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Is this for real? if so they might be coming back soon.



I know youd have no reason to believe me, but yeah its real


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 20, 2010)

Or cops! 
Be careful guys.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Or cops!
> Be careful guys.



Yeah, but what can we do WP? Not all gear can be sponsored by the FDA.


----------



## Crank (Dec 20, 2010)

cops is most likely it lmao.


----------



## Life (Dec 20, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> This is very true.  I've heard of cases where guys actually tried to burn their HDs, and "they" were still able to get a lot of info off of it.
> 
> 
> 
> /V



If you don't want anyone reading it then drill through the platters. That is what the state departments are supposed to do when they remove computers, but generally they do not. Only real way to ensure no data can be recovered.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 20, 2010)

teepee said:


> Hi im new on here, I just wanted to share this email I got from genx today -
> 
> Dear , how are you?
> 
> ...




Did you cut and paste this, or is this a typo on your part?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

You should reply to the currentorder email and see if they return your email. If they do their system is still down.


----------



## teepee (Dec 20, 2010)

I did cut and paste just took out my name and order # & link so I could post - they spelled gear wrong that wasnt my error


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 20, 2010)

i wonder if some of my stuff will come in the mail today. i didnt get any fancy emails tellling me my stuff was coming.i was on the phone with my bank and if i want my money back from alertpay i gotta come in and sign an affidavit


----------



## medic83 (Dec 20, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> i wonder if some of my stuff will come in the mail today. i didnt get any fancy emails tellling me my stuff was coming.i was on the phone with my bank and if i want my money back from alertpay i gotta come in and sign an affidavit


 

if you get it... great if not... call it a loss.  No way in hell I would go sign some affidavit


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> i wonder if some of my stuff will come in the mail today. i didnt get any fancy emails tellling me my stuff was coming.i was on the phone with my bank and if i want my money back from alertpay i gotta come in and sign an affidavit



Let us know how that goes, I bet there are many other gen customers interested in getting their money back


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 20, 2010)

i used my bank check card instead of my credit card cuz theres no foriegn transaction fee. i have time to think about what im gonna do


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 20, 2010)

just checked the mail, there was 2 small brown envelopes, i was like YESS!!! but then i checked and they were for my mom from importcds.com


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> just checked the mail, there was 2 small brown envelopes, i was like YESS!!! but then i checked and they were for my mom from importcds.com



LOL at least it wasnt dildos


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 20, 2010)

*cd confirmation*

just got an email that some cds have been partially shipped. Hopefully ill see them in the mail ina few days! I ordered from the site that got shut down on dec. 4 so good news for any of u that ordered around that time. hopefully it aint a fluke.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 20, 2010)

received my stuff as of Saturday.. also received a recent email yesterday from Genxxl saying that my order was partially shipped.. weird that I got an email.. Seems they are not fully gone for now.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 20, 2010)

DirtbagInc said:


> Yes!!! Just received my Sus450x2, and Tren Ex2..... So far eveything that was ordered on the 06-Dec-10 is arriving. I have been short some of the orals and still haven't see anything on the D's but all in all very happy to be able to start TODAY!!
> 
> Update from order placed on 06-Dec-10
> SUS450x2 (received)
> ...





I got a portion of mine placed on dec 7th, still waiting on the other portion..


----------



## Hacker (Dec 20, 2010)

Placed my order from the supplier on 12/2 received several emails beginning 12/5 that shipment had been sent. Checked the POB this afternoon and received the first package. Hopefully will be seeing a few more envelopes in the next few days. Although the package that was received was for the product that came from Asia. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

Hacker said:


> Placed my order from the supplier on 12/2 received several emails beginning 12/5 that shipment had been sent. Checked the POB this afternoon and received the first package. Hopefully will be seeing a few more envelopes in the next few days. Although the package that was received was for the product that came from Asia. Keeping fingers crossed.



Gen shipping from Asia? Interesting


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 20, 2010)

DirtbagInc said:


> Yes!!! Just received my Sus450x2, and Tren Ex2..... So far eveything that was ordered on the 06-Dec-10 is arriving. I have been short some of the orals and still haven't see anything on the D's but all in all very happy to be able to start TODAY!!
> 
> Update from order placed on 06-Dec-10
> SUS450x2 (received)
> ...


 did your status say "shipped"?


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

For those who are getting their CD's, were they marked as shipped before the website went down. Please no lies otherwise your gonna get me all excited and then break my heart.


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> For those who are getting their CD's, were they marked as shipped before the website went down. Please no lies otherwise your gonna get me all excited and then break my heart.


 
 no my oder was accepted the day i odered it before it went down on the 4 of dec, and then i got a partially shipped confirmation yesterday dec 19


----------



## Hacker (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> For those who are getting their CD's, were they marked as shipped before the website went down. Please no lies otherwise your gonna get me all excited and then break my heart.


 

I got two emails, first one stating that my order had been accepted then a few days later got emails saying that the order had been shipped.


----------



## teepee (Dec 20, 2010)

On the 7th I was notified order was paid - today received the email saying it was shipped.


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 20, 2010)

i never got any emails


----------



## zachdg (Dec 20, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> i never got any emails


 
me neither, i place order on the 4th too.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 20, 2010)

ok it sounds like even they were busted, it has just caused a delay in all of the orders that were placed before the site went down because people are now getting emails and packages. i hope i get my cds too. i'm beginning to have a glimpse of hope that i may not be shit outta luck with my $800 order and that it may come just a bit later than usual.


----------



## floridaboy07 (Dec 20, 2010)

I think a lot of us will be surprised when a package arrives with new 50 cent CDS.. I sure was..Im ready for the new single to arrive.


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

floridaboy07 said:


> I think a lot of us will be surprised when a package arrives with new 50 cent CDS.. I sure was..Im ready for the new single to arrive.



Did you get your shipment email before or after the record label got shut down?


----------



## Hacker (Dec 20, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> Did you get your shipment email before or after the record label got shut down?




Before


----------



## zachdg (Dec 20, 2010)

Any hope for us who didnt get a shipment email before the record label went down? I really want my Ludacris CD bad!


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

zachdg said:


> Any hope for us who didnt get a shipment email before the record label went down? I really want my Ludacris CD bad!



Let's keep the music playing.


----------



## nothinbutapeanut (Dec 20, 2010)

..... anyone able to get through and email the record label? jus curious


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 20, 2010)

zachdg said:


> Any hope for us who didnt get a shipment email before the record label went down? I really want my Ludacris CD bad!



I didnt get a shipment confirmation till yesterday morning and i ordered the cds on the fourth. So to answer your question i believe there is hope that ludacris sent u ur cd and even signed it!!!


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 20, 2010)

Mb23805 said:


> I didnt get a shipment confirmation till yesterday morning and i ordered the cds on the fourth. So to answer your question i believe there is hope that ludacris sent u ur cd and even signed it!!!



Luda is the best lol


----------



## zachdg (Dec 21, 2010)

Mb23805 said:


> I didnt get a shipment confirmation till yesterday morning and i ordered the cds on the fourth. So to answer your question i believe there is hope that ludacris sent u ur cd and even signed it!!!


 
Thats good news considering Luda is now charging nearly 800 fat ones just for some CDs!


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 21, 2010)

i hope luda delivers our CDs before christmas!!!


----------



## mp340 (Dec 21, 2010)

I would be concerned that the MAJOR record labels have control of this and is playing games and maybe including a few more large blue cd's in the package.... I would hope thats not the case but they try to be sneaky.


----------



## StrappingLad242 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello all,  ordered my cds the 7th. Lost hope but gaining it back with these resent success stories.  Keep ya posted..


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

*Everyone* who made an order and made payment prior to site going down will be made *WHOLE*

I say this with extreme confidence


----------



## Life (Dec 21, 2010)

And I say the thread should be closed


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

Life said:


> And I say the thread should be closed



Don't like talking about music?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2010)

Why so many guys from this thread registered in December 2010 and post some interested info?

Its become real strange to me. i just see this and ask. 

best-regards

wp


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

Because most people wanted to know what happened to their record company. Many worried about the delivery of their CD's others sad because they really liked the music produced there.


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

Well here you go this is a PM i recieved from a senior rep at Gen and i believe *Prince* is in posession of the same PM

*"All people with pending orders will get the  orders bro. In fact orders  have been quietly shipping - very slowloy. It  will take another month  to get them all shipped but they will 100%  ship.
The gear was actually safe - please can you get that message  out - ask  the clients to be patient but we will never take money for  something we  cant ship and we have the stock.
We need to make sure the stock, staff and customers are safe before anything got shipped.

It was not possible to make a big announcement of our intentions when we did not know what was going on.

The  bust was close to us but not at all us - none of us had ever been  to  the place that was busted but the issue is that there were many   connections that led back to people we knew and that was extremely   dangerous.

Please assure members the products will be shipped bro - we hold ourselves to a higher moral standard that to screw anyone ever.

Thanks" 		*


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Why so many guys from this thread registered in December 2010 and post some interested info?
> 
> Its become real strange to me. i just see this and ask.
> 
> ...


 seriously? dude many people joined this bored as of lately because we all want our CDs.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Dec 21, 2010)

Grozny said:


> these days everything can be found even if u erase completely your hard disk



Check the wikileaks site for microsofts program called COFEE that is only available to police departments and government law enforcement: 
http://mirror.wikileaks.info/wiki/M..._Extractor)_tool_and_documentation,_Sep_2009/


Police urself,  I've slipped a couple times but try to code everything!!!!!! And I'm a newb


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> seriously? dude many people joined this bored as of lately because we all want our CDs.



and your gonna get them


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> and your gonna get them


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 21, 2010)

does anyone have the precise date that the record label got shut down? cuz i ordered the luda album the night of the dec-6-10 and got an email confirming my payment the next day, but i never recieved a shipment email.


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> does anyone have the precise date that the record label got shut down? cuz i ordered the luda album the night of the dec-6-10 and got an email confirming my payment the next day, but i never recieved a shipment email.



Doest matter your gonna get what you paid for regardless

Going to take a bit longer than normal 
*
Please read post # 306 PM from senior rep at Gen X*


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 21, 2010)

The reason a lot of us came now is because the other site is shut down I did not know about this site I am gald I found it but I can see the concerns.


----------



## Powodzenie (Dec 21, 2010)

Regards to post 306 all of us are hoping and waiting patiently...


----------



## biggysmalls324 (Dec 21, 2010)

That's good to hear the only question now is the time frame and will everyone receive a confirmation email or if it will just be shipped. Anybody receive anything without receiving a shipped email? My friend is growing impatient bc he wants to add some different music to his current cd changer


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2010)

I dont see any big and trusted forum is down!


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> I dont see any big and trusted forum is down!



Incorrect,

Try taking a look over at Outlawmuscle posted my moderators exact same PM that I copy and pasted from my inbox


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Incorrect,
> 
> Try taking a look over at Outlawmuscle posted my moderators exact same PM that I copy and pasted from my inbox



although i've chosen to move forward and no longer rep genxxl, i can confirm this message.....i wish them the best


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> although i've chosen to move forward and no longer rep genxxl and the cops that have now taken it over, i can confirm this message.....i wish them the best


 Good post ^^^


----------



## StrappingLad242 (Dec 21, 2010)

To WP, the answer to why people joined this forum in December should b obvious.  And who cares what the reason may be. It's about sharing information. Being a board sponsor I would watch what I say. Rubbing members the wrong way is bad for your rep...and bad for business........dude!


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Good post ^^^



Im confused !!!! Did you edit Irish post ? That's not what he said in the above post or in any other post on this board 

What am I missing ?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Im confused !!!! Did you edit Irish post ? That's not what he said in the above post or in any other post on this board
> 
> What am I missing ?



Interesting


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Well here you go this is a PM i recieved from a senior rep at Gen and i believe *Prince* is in posession of the same PM
> 
> *"All people with pending orders will get the  orders bro. In fact orders  have been quietly shipping - very slowloy. It  will take another month  to get them all shipped but they will 100%  ship.
> The gear was actually safe - please can you get that message  out - ask  the clients to be patient but we will never take money for  something we  cant ship and we have the stock.
> ...



i believe this as much as i believed that the site was just down do to a "server issue"


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Good post ^^^



you totally edited my post in your quote......i NEVER used the word cops in my quote.........post your own opinion, but don't edit MY posts....


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Im confused !!!! Did you edit Irish post ? That's not what he said in the above post or in any other post on this board
> 
> What am I missing ?



I never said that....my post was edited in quoting me.....possibly he did this as his opinion, but please let it be clear that it's not MY post......


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> you totally edited my post in your quote......i NEVER used the word cops in my quote.........post your own opinion, but don't edit MY posts....


 
LOL! no problem. Just messing around. 

If anyone thinks genX is good to go right now they need to take a step back. A lot of members have a lot to lose buying into the "GenX is safe" crap that is being put out there.


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> LOL! no problem. Just messing around.
> 
> If anyone thinks genX is good to go right now they need to take a step back. A lot of members have a lot to lose buying into the "GenX is safe" crap that is being put out there.



i agree.....everyone needs to stay safe.....thank you for responding


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i agree.....everyone needs to stay safe.....thank you for responding


 You are very welcome.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> If anyone thinks genX is good to go right now they need to take a step back. A lot of members have a lot to lose buying into the "GenX is safe" crap that is being put out there.


 listen to Heavy as he knows what he's saying !


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> you totally edited my post in your quote......*i NEVER used the word cops* in my quote.........post your own opinion, but don't edit MY posts....



Thought so



irish_2003 said:


> I never said that....my post was edited in quoting me.....possibly he did this as his opinion, but *please let it be clear that it's not MY post*......





heavyiron said:


> LOL! no problem. Just messing around.
> .



Well glad we cleared that up  

No one is suggesting they are G2G right now *Irish* was purely confirming my posted PM from a senior Gen X rep to indeed be the truth

Quote from recieved PM today
*"All people with pending orders will get the  orders bro. In fact  orders  have been quietly shipping - very slowloy. It  will take another  month  to get them all shipped but they will 100%  ship.*"

This is also being confirmed at Outlawmuscle by moderators

and that those who paid for orders will be receiving them and lets face it *Irish2003* has nothing to gain here as he stated he has himself moved on and *he is now representing another company*

Any this is indeed further evidenced by the fact that members are starting to report receiving orders from around the time the site went down

PEACE and HEAVY LIFTING


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Thought so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey, if guys start getting popped becuase they think things are back to "normal" because you are reassuring them then that's on you brother. Not saying that will happen but only a fool would deal with GenX at this time IMHO.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, if guys start getting popped becuase they think things are back to "normal" because you are reassuring them then that's on you brother. Not saying that will happen but only a fool would deal with GenX at this time IMHO.


 
I concur.


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, if guys start getting popped becuase they think things are back to "normal" because you are reassuring them then that's on you brother. Not saying that will happen but only a fool would deal with GenX at this time IMHO.



Im not saying they are back im saying that they are making good on orders they recieved and what makes you so confident that the LE hasnt hacked into the data bases of all the internet sources? You are being a fool if you dont think that they could do that in 5 minutes flat IMHO


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, if guys start getting popped becuase they think things are back to "normal" because you are reassuring them then that's on you brother. Not saying that will happen but only a fool would deal with GenX at this time IMHO.


 there's no option of dealing with genx right now cuz they're down. it's all just a matter of recieving the CDs you may have ordered so i'm unsure of why you'd think people may start getting "popped" .


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Im not saying they are back im saying that they are making good on orders they recieved and what makes you so confident that the LE hasnt hacked into the data bases of all the internet sources? You are being a fool if you dont think that they could do that in 5 minutes flat IMHO


 Recieving an order from them is the LAST thing I would do. I have been in this game for over 23 years so take it however you want friend...


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 21, 2010)

everyone needs to start worrying about them selves and stop arguing like a bunch of bitches. Let the dumbasses be dumbasses and let the smart be the smart.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 21, 2010)

Dear *heavyiron, you are 100% right in all! But some guys dont think what you say!

best-regards
wp
*


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> i hope luda delivers our CDs before christmas!!!


 
You arseholes are so fkg stupid it makes me cry


----------



## Mb23805 (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You arseholes are so fkg stupid it makes me cry


 
hahahahaha


----------



## ZamaMan (Dec 21, 2010)

I gotta say I agree with heavy iron. A vet from another board got busted when his home was searched. So it doesn't just have to be a controled delivery.  The owner of the house had given the officers permission to go in, so they knocked and just asked him if he wanted to take then to his stash.  He was arrested of course. 

So what I'm getting at is be careful.  Also if you get a package the last thing I'd do bring it inside. I'd just toss it in the recycle can for a few days and see what happens.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 21, 2010)

you shouldn't be ordering gear to your house anyway! if you are doing that then you are fucking moron who deserves to get busted.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 21, 2010)

dumb asses! lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 21, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear *heavyiron, you are 100% right in all! But some guys dont think what you say!*
> 
> *best-regards*
> *wp*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You arseholes are so fkg stupid it makes me cry


 FDA Approved only for me


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

Yea

Just stick with WP's FDA approved gears and you will be safe 

Silly me


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 21, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> you shouldn't be ordering gear to your house anyway! if you are doing that then you are fucking moron who deserves to get busted.


 
really, where do you have your sent, your job? your mom's house? maybe a PO box (which you showed ID to get)?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Yea
> 
> Just stick with WP's FDA approved gears and you will be safe
> 
> Silly me


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

superted said:


> Yea
> 
> Just stick with WP's FDA approved gears and you will be safe
> 
> Silly me


 
You're a slow learner Ted


----------



## Catz00 (Dec 21, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> really, where do you have your sent, your job? your mom's house? maybe a PO box (which you showed ID to get)?




yeh really, what are the other options.,....

i suppose if i was overflowing with money i might keep a dirt cheap apartment just for orders of this nature....but its not  very practical

even a PO box., if they get you shit, and want to bust you........they will do it

sending it, or not sending it to your house wont really effect things either way


----------



## superted (Dec 21, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> You're a slow learner Ted



I know damn it,

If only I had listened


----------



## ZECH (Dec 21, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, if guys start getting popped becuase they think things are back to "normal" because you are reassuring them then that's on you brother. Not saying that will happen but only a fool would deal with GenX at this time IMHO.



100% agree.....why would anyone chance taking a delivery after what has happened? Stupid.


----------



## DirtbagInc (Dec 22, 2010)

stronger4ever said:


> How did you make an order the 8th if the site was already down. Anyways I hope what you're saying is true and they ship the stuff even when the site was down it would make a lot of people very happy.


 
Your right your right; I just checked my Alert pay. The order I made on the 06-Dec-10 I haven't received anything on, but my order from 29-Nov-10 is what I am still receiving.  
I guess I just got really excited because after the site went down I didn't think I was getting anything off of my $1500.00 order from 29-Nov-10. So my bad but either way the point was that my CD's although short on some are still arriving so GLTA on getting your items. I know I was happy as S*&t when my packages started coming and still hoping for the best on the rest......


----------



## DirtbagInc (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> did your status say "shipped"?


Nah, just partially shipped which is why I was so excited because only thing that had shiipped was pct.


----------



## DirtbagInc (Dec 22, 2010)

nothinbutapeanut said:


> ..... anyone able to get through and email the record label? jus curious


To:customercare@genxxl.com Mon, December 13, 2010 2:45:15 PM
Hey guys everything okay?? How long will it be before the servers are back up? The site is down because of the servers right and you will be back up soon, right? You know how people get when they can't reach family for a couple days. Oh, and I got a package from Greece from B$%l Sm*&t that had four empty oxa1234567x packets???????

*Never heard nothing back........*


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Hey, if guys start getting popped becuase they think things are back to "normal" because you are reassuring them then that's on you brother. Not saying that will happen but only a fool would deal with GenX at this time IMHO.



agreed.

I've already preached and ranted about open source posting but a company would have to be a fewl to post openly on boards anyway. I guess the quick jump in profits s worth going to jail and putting all your customers, customers who purchase a lot of product, in danger. not to mention it completely ruins the boards. I think it causes the quality of gear to go to shit as well, thats a another rant I could write pages on.

The guys at Genxxl and axio in general have treated me well but I will not be ordering from any source who plasters their names all over every board.

I've finally found a source that prefers to stay low key and limits his cutomers.  Like it should be done by any source.


oh yeah..WP is not FDA approved, at least the majority is not.


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

wow...........i've jsut read a few posts.......you guys are kidding talking about still waiting for your orders ??

lol........what are the chances some little piggy will bust you for you little tiny order of 100bucks ? very very small. If the little piggy does bust you how much will it end up costing you ? A whole lot of fucking money.

If I had an order I would just fucking forget it. If in a year I go to the box and their is something there then I would get it, maybe. I sure as hell wouldnt be anxious to get anything from them now.


on second thought. I wouldn't worry about anything. You guys are way to clever for the five oh. I mean, the lingo will fool even the smartest  law enforcement official.

Don't worry bros, I'm sure the record company will ship your CDs anyday now. And for those of you who ordered DVDs, i'm sure they will be arriving any day as well. Oh, just a heads up, be sure to sign for your packages. This will help the shipping company estimate arrival times for future orders.

clever clever board


----------



## zombul (Dec 22, 2010)

It is a shame to lose money this way, but that is an inherent risk when dealing with a source that has become so popular.
Their are many lesser known sources out there that are legit, may want to deal with them for a bit!


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> really, where do you have your sent, your job? your mom's house? maybe a PO box (which you showed ID to get)?



thats my secret! you think i'm really going to tell you how i get my gear without risking breaking the law? stupid ass!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> thats my secret! you think i'm really going to tell you how i get my gear without risking breaking the law? stupid ass!


 
just as i suspected - you're full of shit. you're on here running your mouth, calling people idiots, etc. you have no fucking super secret undetectable way of getting your shit. come on man, lol. . .


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> just as i suspected - you're full of shit. you're on here running your mouth, calling people idiots, etc. you have no fucking super secret undetectable way of getting your shit. come on man, lol. . .



just as i suspected, you're a fucking moron that's trying to trick me into listing my undetectable method of receiving gear without risking my freedom on an "open forum" you dumb shitt! 
btw if you can't figure it out, then yo shouldn't be ordering gear!


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

At the end everyone here get's their gear with prescription from their doctors.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> just as i suspected, you're a fucking moron that's trying to trick me into listing my undetectable method of receiving gear without risking my freedom on an "open forum" you dumb shitt!
> btw if you can't figure it out, then yo shouldn't be ordering gear!


 
you're a big mouth stupid son of a bitch. that is all. you think you're badass, sitting behind a keyboard. you aren't shit, you don't know shit, so quit trying to act otherwise.  

btw, your name suits you. i shoot hotgoo out of my fucking cock every night, bitch. lol.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> you're a big mouth stupid son of a bitch. that is all. you think you're badass, sitting behind a keyboard. you aren't shit, you don't know shit, so quit trying to act otherwise.
> 
> btw, your name suits you. i shoot hotgoo out of my fucking cock every night, bitch. lol.


 if i don't know shitt then why the hell were you asking me how i order my gear? lol. i don't act nor do i have to ask others how to order gear because i've figured that out for myself. so i guess that means "you don't know shitt, so quit trying to act otherwise"
btw, you're a gay boy if you look at my name "hotgoo" and think of jizz because my name actually refers to the hotgoo in a nice hot vagina, which is something you probably havent had the chance to experience during your meaningless existence.


----------



## ROID (Dec 22, 2010)

no wonder labs are getting busted left and right


----------



## SLyguy7 (Dec 22, 2010)

Dont worry guys my friend got his order today was a few days late but ppl are getting their stuff


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> if i don't know shitt then why the hell were you asking me how i order my gear? lol. i don't act nor do i have to ask others how to order gear because i've figured that out for myself. so i guess that means "you don't know shitt, so quit trying to act otherwise"
> btw, you're a gay boy if you look at my name "hotgoo" and think of jizz because my name actually refers to the hotgoo in a nice hot vagina, which is something you probably havent had the chance to experience during your meaningless existence.


 
i don't really give a fuck what you do you little faggot. i was only asking to prove a point. you're on here talking shit about people, you're calling people names, etc., but in actuality, you don't know anything that everyone else doesn't know. you're just running your cock sucker. 

look at your rep, cum boy. apparently alot of other people think you're a punk bitch too, lol.

i also love the way you can't expess yourself with out using emoticons in every single post you make. you're like a 12 yr. old little girl on myspace.

anyway, i'm done with you - fuck off.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i don't really give a fuck what you do you little faggot. i was only asking to prove a point. you're on here talking shit about people, you're calling people names, etc., but in actuality, you don't know anything that everyone else doesn't know. you're just running your cock sucker.
> 
> look at your rep, cum boy. apparently alot of other people think you're a punk bitch too, lol.
> 
> ...


 so what did you prove? cuz it looks like the only thing you've proven is that you're not too bright! obviously i know a thing or two that others don't know because they're asking me how to order, including you!
i love how you can't even spell the word "express", true moron!
you think i'm worried about an internet rep or what others think about it? apparently you worry about what others think of you and your rep, which is indicative of a girl. stop exuding feminine qualities faggot!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> if i don't know shitt then why the hell were you asking me how i order my gear? lol. i don't act nor do i have to ask others how to order gear because i've figured that out for myself. so i guess that means "you don't know shitt, so quit trying to act otherwise"
> btw, you're a gay boy if you look at my name "hotgoo" and think of jizz because my name actually refers to the hotgoo in a nice hot vagina, which is something you probably havent had the chance to experience during your meaningless existence.



Sorry Dude, but hotgoo is what a man shoots out of his cock,


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 22, 2010)

And if its in a nice hot vagina its because some Man just shot it in there. yep


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sorry Dude, but hotgoo is what a man shoots out of his cock,


 sorry i'm not into dudes


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 22, 2010)

Not saying you are, just clarifying what hotgoo is to everybody except maybe yourself.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo is what the mucus membrain of a vagina produces when stimulated, but you wouldn't understand that if you've spent the majority of your adult life not getting pussy.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 22, 2010)

You know what KLC9100 is right, you are a prick Go fuck yourself!

Heres my first neg rep,enjoy it


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2010)

soon 8000 views. Will its come to 10k?


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> You know what KLC9100 is right, you are a prick Go fuck yourself!
> 
> Heres my first neg rep,enjoy it


 as i said before "i'm not into dudes" apparently you are so suck a dick faggot, and uh...... have a nice day!!!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> hotgoo is what the mucus membrain of a vagina produces when stimulated, but you wouldn't understand that if you've spent the majority of your adult life not getting pussy.


 
ok, so you named yourself after pussy mucus instead of a cum load. hmm, i don't know that's much fucking better bro. . .


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> ok, so you named yourself after pussy mucus instead of a cum load. hmm, i don't know that's much fucking better bro. . .


 unless you're into cocks then naming yourself after cumloads would be appropriate, however, i'm into pussy. so, yes, i will name myself after pussy mucus! now stop trying to be smart cuz you're not!


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> unless you're into cocks then naming yourself after cumloads would be appropriate, however, i'm into pussy. so, yes, i will name myself after pussy mucus! now stop trying to be smart cuz you're not!


 
i guess instead, i should focus all of my energy on being a douche, like you. no thanks bro. and for the last time - fuck you bitch.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> i guess instead, i should focus all of my energy on being a douche, like you. no thanks bro. and for the last time - fuck you bitch.


 you'll be fine if you stop focusing all of your energy on being a queer.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> unless you're into cocks then naming yourself after cumloads would be appropriate, however, i'm into pussy. so, yes, i will name myself after pussy mucus! now stop trying to be smart cuz you're not!



Hotgoo is what you spit back into your boyfriens mouth after you suck it out of his cock.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Hotgoo is what you spit back into your boyfriens mouth after you suck it out of his cock.


 aww, is that what you learned from klc? lol


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

anybody got any news about their CDs arriving or anything?


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> anybody got any news about their CDs arriving or anything?



I got an ipod in the mail but that was a month ago. I never order CDs online. I just download them from some file sharing site.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I got an ipod in the mail but that was a month ago. I never order CDs online. I just download them from some file sharing site.


 nice


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

how bout gear?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 22, 2010)

Dear Hotgoo,

Yeah, I have quite a bit of news....... but I'm not going to share it with you, you fucking queer. After reading your worthless posts I can't help but laugh. You must be some young little bitch....... maybe in high school??? What a loser, haha, glued to your computer waiting for any bit of information regarding your order. What a little bitch........ why don't you just place another order with a reliable source that has no issues right now??? Probably because your broke ass spent every single penny you could scrape together on your last order. Anyone who is smart in this game only spends what they are willing to lose. Haha, now your bitch ass is glued to the computer...... Hilarious! Keep up your worthless, queer ass posts so I have something to laugh at.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Dear Hotgoo,
> 
> Yeah, I have quite a bit of news....... but I'm not going to share it with you, you fucking queer. After reading your worthless posts I can't help but laugh. You must be some young little bitch....... maybe in high school??? What a loser, haha, glued to your computer waiting for any bit of information regarding your order. What a little bitch........ why don't you just place another order with a reliable source that has no issues right now??? Probably because your broke ass spent every single penny you could scrape together on your last order. Anyone who is smart in this game only spends what they are willing to lose. Haha, now your bitch ass is glued to the computer...... Hilarious! Keep up your worthless, queer ass posts so I have something to laugh at.


 lol, took your gay ass this long to type that?


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

and yes! i am glued to my computer, but i'm getting paid for it!! nice!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 22, 2010)

ROID said:


> wow...........i've jsut read a few posts.......you guys are kidding talking about still waiting for your orders ??
> 
> lol........what are the chances some little piggy will bust you for you little tiny order of 100bucks ? very very small. If the little piggy does bust you how much will it end up costing you ? A whole lot of fucking money.
> 
> ...



well said


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> and yes! i am glued to my computer, but i'm getting paid for it!! nice!


 

LOL! Come on GOO. I was expecting something a little more entertaining...... you're starting to bore me. I'll check back later to see if your queer ass has come up with something a little better. Enjoy being glued to the computer you fucking bitch. Haha


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

Lets get this thread back on topic.

Thanks


----------



## kidcas (Dec 22, 2010)

this is pretty funny, let them fight haha


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 22, 2010)

I read some updates on Anthony Roberts - The CNN of the Steroid World blog today.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> LOL! Come on GOO. I was expecting something a little more entertaining...... you're starting to bore me. I'll check back later to see if your queer ass has come up with something a little better. Enjoy being glued to the computer you fucking bitch. Haha


 lol i know i know, but i'm kinda bored with it now!


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

getting back on topic!


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist remarks.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist remarks.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Jesus Christ guys come on! Do you guys not realize that youre calling yet even more attention to this already major problem? I know the members posting when they ordered and when they got their gear are only trying to help out buy seriously guys all youre doing is tipping off LE/Customs that shit still makin it through still. Genx/Axio strait stated in the PM that was sent to a certain member that they were being ver careful and discreet so as to avoid any more problems. So even if packages are still being sent all this posting of arrivals is doing nothiing but letting customs know they need to step up their game! Youre gonna end up screwing yourself/others over by being so blatant! Please use some old fashioned street smarts and quit posting specifics for public view!


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist remarks.  Not the place for religious discussions....go to church.



/V


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Jesus Christ guys come on! Do you guys not realize that youre calling yet even more attention to this already major problem? I know the members posting when they ordered and when they got their gear are only trying to help out buy seriously guys all youre doing is tipping off LE/Customs that shit still makin it through still. Genx/Axio strait stated in the PM that was sent to a certain member that they were being ver careful and discreet so as to avoid any more problems. So even if packages are still being sent all this posting of arrivals is doing nothiing but letting customs know they need to step up their game! Youre gonna end up screwing yourself/others over by being so blatant! Please use some old fashioned street smarts and quit posting specifics for public view!


 do you realize who works for customs and for the carrier service? a bunch of lazy mother fuckers that don't give two shitts about anything but their check every week. highly doubt they are browsing the net looking for arrival dates of gear in an attempt to catch anything coming through.seriously!


----------



## superted (Dec 22, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> Jesus Christ guys come on! Do you guys not realize that youre calling yet even more attention to this already major problem? I know the members posting when they ordered and when they got their gear are only trying to help out buy seriously guys all youre doing is tipping off LE/Customs that shit still makin it through still. Genx/Axio strait stated in the PM that was sent to a certain member that they were being ver careful and discreet so as to avoid any more problems. So even if packages are still being sent all this posting of arrivals is doing nothiing but letting customs know they need to step up their game! Youre gonna end up screwing yourself/others over by being so blatant! Please use some old fashioned street smarts and quit posting specifics for public view!





I thought posting of shipping eta and delivery dates was against the forum rules as is the case on all open source boards and there is a very good reason for this ^^^^^^^

Sorry to interrupt now back to the hating


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Why is this idiot not banned?^^^^^


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry Ted not you you beat me to post my bad lol


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> do you realize who works for customs and for the carrier service? a bunch of lazy mother fuckers that don't give two shitts about anything but their check every week. highly doubt they are browsing the net looking for arrival dates of gear in an attempt to catch anything coming through.seriously!


Mods!!!Why is this idiot not banned? He has nothing to offer here but bad advice and racist BS.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist remarks.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist remarks.


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 22, 2010)

Racist remarks.  Take this shit elsewhere guys.  Enough all ready!



/V


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


>


 
werd


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 22, 2010)

I want some coffee too


----------



## knuggy (Dec 22, 2010)

really?


----------



## Woodrow1 (Dec 22, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> what does LE stand for?



lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 22, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> yeah idk what LE stands for. the one guy said LE/customs. i guess its law enforcement


 
I swear to God you were licking the inside of bus windows earlier


----------



## Lordpym (Dec 22, 2010)

gsxrguy said:


> You and gymrat707 should do the world a favor and blow your brains out after you get done blowin each other off in the locker room shower and awhites might have a chance of becoming strait again once the influences of his two gay "bros" are gone.


 


Damn bro you made a gay porn WTF is on your mind LOL!!!!!


----------



## bigmac6969 (Dec 22, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> ok, so you named yourself after pussy mucus instead of a cum load. hmm, i don't know that's much fucking better bro. . .


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> I swear to God you were licking the inside of bus windows earlier


 


> Hi, you have received -1680 reputation points from scaryclown34.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> ...


 
This statement supports my initial assessment . . .


----------



## medic83 (Dec 23, 2010)

Fuk people..... stop posting here and go post in the EK contest thread so I can win some free shit please.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Lets get this thread back on topic.
> 
> Thanks



I guess not... lol


----------



## hotgoo (Dec 23, 2010)

so has anybody gotten any news?


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Lordpym said:


> Damn bro you made a gay porn WTF is on your mind LOL!!!!!


Thats old beef thats been resolved...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

hotgoo said:


> so has anybody gotten any news?


 Easy Mr.dea u got them


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Agree ^^^^


----------



## superted (Dec 23, 2010)

Dark Geared God said:


> Easy Mr.dea u got them


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

superted said:


>


----------



## son of zeus (Dec 23, 2010)

I emailed them yesterday and today; no response


----------



## superted (Dec 23, 2010)

son of zeus said:


> I emailed them yesterday and today; no response


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 23, 2010)

do they deliver mail in USA tomorrow. xmas eve? if they do and i dont get any cds, im gonna call the cc company and request that the record label be required to return my "donation"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

son of zeus said:


> I emailed them yesterday and today; no response


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 23, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> do they deliver mail in USA tomorrow. xmas eve? if they do and i dont get any cds, im gonna call the cc company and request that the record label be required to return my "donation"


 
The Post Office delivers on Christmas Eve, I checked their web-page earlier


----------



## superted (Dec 23, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> do they deliver mail in USA tomorrow. xmas eve? if they do and i dont get any cds, im gonna call the cc company and request that the record label be required to return my "donation"



Email me ur cc number and ill give them a call for you,

I'm feeling mighty charitable tiz the season,


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

superted said:


> Email me ur cc number and ill give them a call for you,
> 
> I'm feeling mighty charitable tiz the season,


----------



## superted (Dec 24, 2010)

superted said:


> Email me ur cc number and ill give them a call for you,
> 
> I'm feeling mighty charitable tiz the season,



Scaryclown went and got himself some rep points, LOL

Only thing more gay than clowns are neg reps, just out of interest how old are you ? I'll send you some pity reps when I get a chance fag boy


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 24, 2010)

And the beef is on^^^^ I guess this is how we're gonna pass the time till everyone gets their "CD's" or a letter lol. Jerry!Jerry!Jerry! lmao


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 24, 2010)

imagine how much money the US govt would get and how many jobs it could create in USA if they legalized cds for recreational use without a drs prescription. 

just put an age limit of like 25 so underage kids will have a hard time getting them.


----------



## gsxrguy (Dec 24, 2010)

same could be said of ganja and its still years away from decriminalization


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2010)

superted said:


> Scaryclown went and got himself some rep points, LOL
> 
> Only thing more gay than clowns are neg reps, just out of interest how old are you ? I'll send you some pity reps when I get a chance fag boy


 we need to neg clown into the off the scale


----------



## adrenaline (Dec 24, 2010)

scaryclown34 said:


> imagine how much money the US govt would get and how many jobs it could create in USA if they legalized cds for recreational use without a drs prescription.
> 
> just put an age limit of like 25 so underage kids will have a hard time getting them.



Same with making weed legal... it would probably pay off the national debt. lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## son of zeus (Dec 26, 2010)

this shit with axio is getting old


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 26, 2010)

and soon 10.000 views


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## TwisT (Dec 26, 2010)

Threads dead. 

-T


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 26, 2010)

It's about time!


/V


----------

